# bottle from auction



## odds2ends (Nov 1, 2013)

We got this bottle at auction because it was filled with marbles we wanted. Then we tried to look up this bottle and the only thing we found was on this site so we joined hoping to get some information on this thing. We finally figured out how to add a picture. The bottle has A. Stone & Co. Philad and a line under a smaller A on the side. We don't know much about bottles. Is this thing a good find or a bust??


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 2, 2013)

A. Stone was a jobber from 1857-63.Here's something from an old book.What did you get for Marbles, there is a Marble section here also.Anyway, that is a nice bottle. I'm not sure I'd call it a jar but they did sell a lot of those also.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 2, 2013)

I like it!  Wicked top.


----------



## odds2ends (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back and info. We don't know much about marbles either and we still have them. Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## odds2ends (Nov 2, 2013)

We wanted to add that it looks like the top of this bottle was stuck on after the bottle body was made? It has two tabs on the inside of the opening that we assume would of helped hold down a stopper or top of some sort. Does that make any sense?? We will try and post some pictures later today if possible. Thanks for the help KD


----------



## MNJars (Nov 2, 2013)

I think that's a fruit jar.  Looks like a narrow mouthed fruit jar.


----------



## MNJars (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd love to put that jar in my collection the more I look at it.  Are there internal threads?


----------



## odds2ends (Nov 2, 2013)

Internal threads? like in the mouth of the thing? There are two tabs on the inside of the opening. Let's see if I can get a picture to load. As you can also see there is one chip in this bottle/jar and it is on the lip on the right. Probably makes is not a good find. data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASwBLAAD/4RM0RXhpZgAATU0AKgAAAAgACQEPAAIAAAASAAAAegEQAAIAAAALAAAAjAESAAMAAAABAAEAAAEaAAUAAAABAAAAlwEbAAUAAAABAAAAnwEoAAMAAAABAAIAAAExAAIAAAAdAAAApwEyAAIAAAAUAAAAxIdpAAQAAAABAAAA2AAAAvBOSUtPTiBDT1JQT1JBVElPTgBOSUtPTiBEMzAwAAAAAEsAAAABAAAASwAAAAFBZG9iZSBQaG90b3Nob3AgQ1MgTWFjaW50b3NoADIwMTM6MTE6MDIgMTc6MDQ6MDQAACGCmgAFAAAAAQAAAmqCnQAFAAAAAQAAAnKIIgADAAAAAQACAACIJwADAAAAAQKAAACQAAAHAAAABDAyMjGQAwACAAAAFAAAAnqQBAACAAAAFAAAAo6SBAAKAAAAAQAAAqKSBQAFAAAAAQAAAqqSBwADAAAAAQAFAACSCAADAAAAAQAOAACSCQADAAAAAQAAAACSCgAFAAAAAQAAArKShgAHAAAALAAAArqSkAACAAAAAzg2AACSkQACAAAAAzg2AACSkgACAAAAAzg2AACgAAAHAAAABDAxMDCgAQADAAAAAf//AACgAgAEAAAAAQAAAySgAwAEAAAAAQAAAhaiFwADAAAAAQACAACkAQADAAAAAQAAAACkAgADAAAAAQAAAACkAwADAAAAAQABAACkBAAFAAAAAQAAAuakBQADAAAAAQEsAACkBgADAAAAAQAAAACkBwADAAAAAQABAACkCAADAAAAAQAAAACkCQADAAAAAQAAAACkCgADAAAAAQAAAACkDAADAAAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQAAAKAAAAA/AAAACjIwMTM6MTE6MDEgMTU6NDQ6NTQAMjAxMzoxMTowMSAxNTo0NDo1NAD////+AAAAAwAAAAUAAAABAAAAyAAAAAFBU0NJSQAAACAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAAAAAEAAAABAAAABgEDAAMAAAABAAYAAAEaAAUAAAABAAADPgEbAAUAAAABAAADRgEoAAMAAAABAAIAAAIBAAQAAAABAAADTgICAAQAAAABAAAP3gAAAAAAAABIAAAAAQAAAEgAAAAB/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAgEASABIAAD/7QAMQWRvYmVfQ00AAf/uAA5BZG9iZQBkgAAAAAH/2wCEAAwICAgJCAwJCQwRCwoLERUPDAwPFRgTExUTExgRDAwMDAwMEQwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwBDQsLDQ4NEA4OEBQODg4UFA4ODg4UEQwMDAwMEREMDAwMDAwRDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDP/AABEIAGoAoAMBIgACEQEDEQH/3QAEAAr/xAE/AAABBQEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAADAAECBAUGBwgJCgsBAAEFAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAEAAgMEBQYHCAkKCxAAAQQBAwIEAgUHBggFAwwzAQACEQMEIRIxBUFRYRMicYEyBhSRobFCIyQVUsFiMzRygtFDByWSU/Dh8WNzNRaisoMmRJNUZEXCo3Q2F9JV4mXys4TD03Xj80YnlKSFtJXE1OT0pbXF1eX1VmZ2hpamtsbW5vY3R1dnd4eXp7fH1+f3EQACAgECBAQDBAUGBwcGBTUBAAIRAyExEgRBUWFxIhMFMoGRFKGxQiPBUtHwMyRi4XKCkkNTFWNzNPElBhaisoMHJjXC0kSTVKMXZEVVNnRl4vKzhMPTdePzRpSkhbSVxNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2JzdHV2d3h5ent8f/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APM2DWUSFEBErrfYdtbS4+SSlk5BhXsbo2Vcfd7R/r3WnR9W63HaS6x3BABP/UpwiSiw87CUeK7ar6lus/msO2xoGri0gKNf1Ux7XupFQstA+hV+kI/s079qPtlHGHjQ0HTukayBIK6q36j5gnZi3jwhrjr8FkZ31f6lhgl9b9g5L2Ob+LmoGEh0SJA9XJTiEnAg6iEyalQUgJTdkwckpJtAHiopw4hRJ8ElLqXt2+agCnSUsmhPKaUlLFDe3v2RCoOPZJT/AP/Q4XD6Y+2H2Ahp4bwT8V1nQ/qlmZwiqsMqAn1HaMPw/OsWt9Weh4drq785m5jdWUATvPi/+Su8ZsawBrBUI+gAAQB+9+axTCADGZOHhfUrp1DGHKcb7tPbMVg+TG/9/SPVMUF+L0DHqtbUdt2fZ7cSt3+jY6v9Ln5H/AY//bqo53UrvrBlPwsRzqej1HZdc07bMp3+grefo0P/AOmz9Jb7PTqeazKZUTiYs0iprWNuY39HWD9KjFb+b/Lu/nbHpwBY5THTVldSXg/tB9mbeBPp5ECpoHu3/s2lzMain/hMt19qVXUb3sFWO1zKQNGtGxpnwZV6LVmZXUKsMGllbrLAdxx2kby782zMs+jV/wAHV9NV7Op9WaS5z2YhiNrDDv8Aty93vSJA0WASOrteleGy6KgO7qnyfuO3/pKLbsj1Gvrc8NaNoDHu7/Sc+hrn7lz/ANo6kTuHUeRqGZLGO8tvqe1Df1HrFTmm/JJZP0sgSA0nn1az7mt/qJcY8U+2fBv53TOjdYBGZisbkPJAtpHo3AzE2OY30bf+vVWLiuu/VLN6W12TS77XhNPusAiyv/wxT7tn/GM/Rf1F1Y6+aspuPmAM2GWXMMh0fnVO/wAKyz/t1SbkPtudbivNjLBuY4w4GfZz/ovzX/5iBiJLoylDe6fNCkF0v1k+r7aDZlYtfolhjJxRwx379f8AwX/ULmVDKJBos8ZCQsMpkJJgnQSpSlMAkUlKJTJJJKWKiQCIUoTOGiSn/9HoumubQ0FsVsY33H875Ssv6wfWO3Kr/ZmJ7WZJLLLQdSz6Lm/vM9Rx2IGTnTUR+adFhtvL8t1heAGDxgAjXY6R9PcrAa0jpo9NjuxsDE2seKw1jt7yZcA0Ta8fu7VRs6lkU49eHivnMv8A0zrA3a3FpJ2ge7c6zMd+fZ/mKhl5LRiMY6LDl/oRMy0HVt3+d+b/AIRTdfjYriclsNBc/cNS487LG/v/AKT9F/ISOi2IGzo9J6YNjbR7mgn3OOrnH6TnWO93+v560q6clpPosrY0c+mJcT/KcFxeX9ac152Yw+zVDQAaujzcfa3+wqYz77jNl9pce+9w/imcXZl4T1fQ35V4EPZv8nif4uWda/Fc15ppFBP84WAR/wBcojb/AND+2uSqzuqYp3Y+VYGj8xx3tPxZZuWhh/Wb1gKOoMayzhmQNGzx+k/0X9j2JpIVRrQ2k6jU3LrLcd+wwd1DRtb/AF693+Dd/hPT/m/9FX/OKj0bOvx+otxHHY6x5Y0HQtefo/S/O/wb6/8AtRX/AMJsWjlUssZvbHqdu2v+v56zeo1XZAZlWAerQWte935zWkNb6uyHb69zPd9P007xCgb0dh9rXGy61rzdZNj63e5mz6NrZdt9Spu7/wBKrjut9LOHcXMH6M6t82nVpXVV9Zb1DOeX010ta4Orx2S5oMBlj6Xu936f3/aVT65jV2Yu6prhWwzTvjd6Tvo7o/lJ0gJRWQkYzo9d3jQnUrWbHlvgoKBsrpEykmJSUolOmhKYSUuolSUUlP8A/9KvmYtz6Tl1hzqIBiDMHV3tb9HZ+8svpu2wH1XiuWucHFpO4mPYSF2V9TTg3VATNTwAPJro4XG9Msa6sUu1LweBr7pZ/n+xmxWNmtPZFaXO6rW1zXtprsa0GCWwwem3+S3c4MV3Nw8nLrZ6DNzKgHuI/et3OP8A0mKHU8i7EvFTIGLZZXc50bnbmCWMa/6e3c2xdh0nppxDkPI3YOWyq3DcZDtn6X9HZP8AhK9zEJC9PFUDqD4Pm9+JfU472FvxCBJHK9Jz+n41wOglcj1XplVRJZ7SFGYEahlEnIblWN05CMx1Vg158FVfXBgJAlpkJtpI6u507IsDHUuO70m+2f8ARz7v7VLvd/UVx2zJ9eoNDm3MhzeJcwzu0/eq3rFwMwMy6S4S3eGvHi136N7f81y0nPyMS/GZRYWX+sGSPd7Wu9JzdrvbZub+Y9SRrdZIah0czomB0ssBtdbbk43q10PgPZdY7c7IGz2V0Na3bXV/1ar3tN+ES93v2kbSdXGfzCP6qFm1mnIsy7HOyHOrqc57nbnyXvbU7cP5O79F+Z6at5dZGDU1wDA1rwGg6alvvZ/Wd+YnxFABhnKzbxfUadu2wd+VRnRbGaPUofOoaZ47FY5CgO7bibCkgEyedEErqJSlKUlLhMkkkp//0+iroEB/O0+4HQHX3LhczHd0/ql+IQSarHCt2p9ultOn7rmemu8NhaNX7WxBmOfHVcz9aqDdczOpjUCi6Dq7T9C53/Sq/wC21ZLWq3Izmiy195LHtsrAaxxkCxpDm0vb+b9o/m9rP8N6i6f6p9dr6jiPxLB6duHpXVJMU/msbu936Bztv9T01yhxnBrrHt9Sh52ZLBy0GPSu3fmOf9Nj/wB9TxXWsyft+Lf61uPADqmgHUQH2Vx/Nf8Acuv/AAj0LtIBjQP08nqOr5TaQS06rks7MfcSOy1OpX25WOzKfU6pr2CwggxtJLPVY7/QWPb+itWS59LWH8qbKwvi5bidxUXSp2EF5I4USQoivYsdLgBzIEfNd/02rpX7aLsx5a+uwvx3Bu5u4v8A5t2n85pvr/zFxHTKDf1KloaXtrcLHtAkkMMtYB/wlmxi6j08mjGsdTYP2hkO223kEikEa1Ypbu9XMfP6W1n9GZ/LUmO6LFlI0strqF2NkdaZQKWWNxXvyMhjNS21v6PFxrNvs/ROf6ljf+EuVXPaBgmDL2GHTpMFz/0cf2d25b9P1UZiYIzTY0EBtuTlkbA/ZLR7I9V2xvurZs/WP6RZ6r/0a57rVlPoY7WNh1skNiD6TTq//rlrdn9hSX/BhEbPbq4V1TaqX1v9xfWTI8VzzhqQumtrPo2O2R7D3XNP0cVBMatrHsxTJFJNXr6JkkklKSTSU6Sn/9STupOuJ7eXKpnId6j2va51bmnewx7mH/0m5UMfILjscf6vxSyrx7dplwOh4KstenoMD0r2PrG1uQ1u20ES1zXfQNjPzqrHO/sWLC6p0LIoLszp7Xew/pKp/TM/ej8/Iob+Ze39LWz+d9RNjZrt7bGk1lkgkakT3g/TY789i28fqFNzq68je14BFdlcOLf+Ex5LXW1/vUfzn/GJkYXMAdWwZxlhPEPVHr1avS+q25L25NtxqzbZYLbdRYAAxzbP5Gxv83s2ImR0Tp2VufbW3HeD7rMKxvES612E/dXt/wCJ+z/8Wref03puRQ19jmHIsj9axD6bnEH2tvx7Pbu/rMYsnJ6X1KguNN1VzidzLXg03tI/N9Zvt/8ABFOIg9OKmlconqyb9Q8a8b8bruKWc/pGgOA/lBt6njfUfpbXk53VH2MAmaKxUwwNx2ZV3r+p/wBZqVCzBzgz0PQsdtId6zfTc7j+b/nW/o93/TR+m9Ozq7m3ZWAchrADTVZZ6VZcD/2obXv9Wn/gW/zn+EQ9qP7pV70+4TGvDxKbben0nE6e8+mXtmy24AQ/dk2gW2b2uduqp2VY/wDhF03Qel/Z8avrfUniml7SymkSHNYTAdun/CMb/N1VepasHp1eTj5H2o21WZVMit4Z6npB30mUM/o1Tdv0K9vp1IvV+rikh+de/LueCWU7tzzP0trRFVDP5VbPS/41POM1rUIBaCZHrKTq/WbrdWXi/aMl7q+nV2AV0NI9S1wB9n/GP/M9/wCh/nrFw92XfmZj824Br7HANrboxjB7aqK/+DrZ7f8AwRVc/qWZ1TJbdlOBDBsoqbAZWz/R0s/6p/07Eemo2PrqafpGJ8lWJBPpFRGzPw1vrI7tnqDXDGt2+4loBIXJPPuPxXoTsXHr6L1PJujbRUWs/rEf+SXncGNeVHM2fJmgKHmskTASSTVywkpAR5pwISSUpMJTpJKf/9XmKbgxwI+mNQTrqiPeHuE+1vDn8/2lSq4Pw7Kyzg8f2uOFNqxGklQMbt0fyvJSbkPYQHQW86iZhDb9Humbz/rCaOJOlN+vqdsy924dg/XT+sfctWj6yYewV5GPZuA9z2WSPjtta/8A6D9iwPzxx9A/T+f/AEUK36TPpcfmccu+krI4uEXw8PgxGr8XpT1boLmEudkNcNRLWuk/chv+s3QamANx8q+BoHurY0Hy+n9H+ouTt+k76SGeB/r/AJqMvcrSlo9u9bdzP+tvUchracNtWBUOPSaDZp+9kPH/AFLGLGNlj3utsc5z3OlzySXFx/esd73KFf8AODj58Iv+Ff8A1jzx/wCdKvk9y/XfgzQ4K9NJKmGywv8AzjrxwtzpWG8h+QQYiGH4fScsvG+ieOP4rpW/8jP5+if5rn/X/SIRvVE+nZzvrVlsxfq7T09n871G31n+Ipr+jP8AXs2riS2F0P1x/wCVKPp/0Wv6X0OXfzH8j97+WsF3H+sKLqfNmGwRwokKaYpKYwlATpJKWhMnPCZJT//Z/+0uilBob3Rvc2hvcCAzLjAAOEJJTQQEAAAAAAAHHAIAAAIAAgA4QklNBCUAAAAAABBGDPKJJrhW2rCcAaGwp5B3OEJJTQPqAAAAABggPD94bWwgdmVyc2lvbj0iMS4wIiBlbmNvZGluZz0iVVRGLTgiPz4KPCFET0NUWVBFIHBsaXN0IFBVQkxJQyAiLS8vQXBwbGUvL0RURCBQTElTVCAxLjAvL0VOIiAiaHR0cDovL3d3dy5hcHBsZS5jb20vRFREcy9Qcm9wZXJ0eUxpc3QtMS4wLmR0ZCI+CjxwbGlzdCB2ZXJzaW9uPSIxLjAiPgo8ZGljdD4KCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhZ2VGb3JtYXQuUE1Ib3Jpem9udGFsUmVzPC9rZXk+Cgk8ZGljdD4KCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuY3JlYXRvcjwva2V5PgoJCTxzdHJpbmc+Y29tLmFwcGxlLmpvYnRpY2tldDwvc3RyaW5nPgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5pdGVtQXJyYXk8L2tleT4KCQk8YXJyYXk+CgkJCTxkaWN0PgoJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQuUGFnZUZvcm1hdC5QTUhvcml6b250YWxSZXM8L2tleT4KCQkJCTxyZWFsPjcyPC9yZWFsPgoJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LnN0YXRlRmxhZzwva2V5PgoJCQkJPGludGVnZXI+MDwvaW50ZWdlcj4KCQkJPC9kaWN0PgoJCTwvYXJyYXk+Cgk8L2RpY3Q+Cgk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC5QYWdlRm9ybWF0LlBNT3JpZW50YXRpb248L2tleT4KCTxkaWN0PgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5jcmVhdG9yPC9rZXk+CgkJPHN0cmluZz5jb20uYXBwbGUuam9idGlja2V0PC9zdHJpbmc+CgkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0Lml0ZW1BcnJheTwva2V5PgoJCTxhcnJheT4KCQkJPGRpY3Q+CgkJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC5QYWdlRm9ybWF0LlBNT3JpZW50YXRpb248L2tleT4KCQkJCTxpbnRlZ2VyPjE8L2ludGVnZXI+CgkJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuc3RhdGVGbGFnPC9rZXk+CgkJCQk8aW50ZWdlcj4wPC9pbnRlZ2VyPgoJCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJPC9hcnJheT4KCTwvZGljdD4KCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhZ2VGb3JtYXQuUE1TY2FsaW5nPC9rZXk+Cgk8ZGljdD4KCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuY3JlYXRvcjwva2V5PgoJCTxzdHJpbmc+Y29tLmFwcGxlLmpvYnRpY2tldDwvc3RyaW5nPgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5pdGVtQXJyYXk8L2tleT4KCQk8YXJyYXk+CgkJCTxkaWN0PgoJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQuUGFnZUZvcm1hdC5QTVNjYWxpbmc8L2tleT4KCQkJCTxyZWFsPjE8L3JlYWw+CgkJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuc3RhdGVGbGFnPC9rZXk+CgkJCQk8aW50ZWdlcj4wPC9pbnRlZ2VyPgoJCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJPC9hcnJheT4KCTwvZGljdD4KCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhZ2VGb3JtYXQuUE1WZXJ0aWNhbFJlczwva2V5PgoJPGRpY3Q+CgkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LmNyZWF0b3I8L2tleT4KCQk8c3RyaW5nPmNvbS5hcHBsZS5qb2J0aWNrZXQ8L3N0cmluZz4KCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuaXRlbUFycmF5PC9rZXk+CgkJPGFycmF5PgoJCQk8ZGljdD4KCQkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhZ2VGb3JtYXQuUE1WZXJ0aWNhbFJlczwva2V5PgoJCQkJPHJlYWw+NzI8L3JlYWw+CgkJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuc3RhdGVGbGFnPC9rZXk+CgkJCQk8aW50ZWdlcj4wPC9pbnRlZ2VyPgoJCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJPC9hcnJheT4KCTwvZGljdD4KCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhZ2VGb3JtYXQuUE1WZXJ0aWNhbFNjYWxpbmc8L2tleT4KCTxkaWN0PgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5jcmVhdG9yPC9rZXk+CgkJPHN0cmluZz5jb20uYXBwbGUuam9idGlja2V0PC9zdHJpbmc+CgkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0Lml0ZW1BcnJheTwva2V5PgoJCTxhcnJheT4KCQkJPGRpY3Q+CgkJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC5QYWdlRm9ybWF0LlBNVmVydGljYWxTY2FsaW5nPC9rZXk+CgkJCQk8cmVhbD4xPC9yZWFsPgoJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LnN0YXRlRmxhZzwva2V5PgoJCQkJPGludGVnZXI+MDwvaW50ZWdlcj4KCQkJPC9kaWN0PgoJCTwvYXJyYXk+Cgk8L2RpY3Q+Cgk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC5zdWJUaWNrZXQucGFwZXJfaW5mb190aWNrZXQ8L2tleT4KCTxkaWN0PgoJCTxrZXk+UE1QUERQYXBlckNvZGVOYW1lPC9rZXk+CgkJPGRpY3Q+CgkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5jcmVhdG9yPC9rZXk+CgkJCTxzdHJpbmc+Y29tLmFwcGxlLmpvYnRpY2tldDwvc3RyaW5nPgoJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuaXRlbUFycmF5PC9rZXk+CgkJCTxhcnJheT4KCQkJCTxkaWN0PgoJCQkJCTxrZXk+UE1QUERQYXBlckNvZGVOYW1lPC9rZXk+CgkJCQkJPHN0cmluZz5MZXR0ZXI8L3N0cmluZz4KCQkJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuc3RhdGVGbGFnPC9rZXk+CgkJCQkJPGludGVnZXI+MDwvaW50ZWdlcj4KCQkJCTwvZGljdD4KCQkJPC9hcnJheT4KCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJPGtleT5QTVRpb2dhUGFwZXJOYW1lPC9rZXk+CgkJPGRpY3Q+CgkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5jcmVhdG9yPC9rZXk+CgkJCTxzdHJpbmc+Y29tLmFwcGxlLmpvYnRpY2tldDwvc3RyaW5nPgoJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuaXRlbUFycmF5PC9rZXk+CgkJCTxhcnJheT4KCQkJCTxkaWN0PgoJCQkJCTxrZXk+UE1UaW9nYVBhcGVyTmFtZTwva2V5PgoJCQkJCTxzdHJpbmc+bmEtbGV0dGVyPC9zdHJpbmc+CgkJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LnN0YXRlRmxhZzwva2V5PgoJCQkJCTxpbnRlZ2VyPjA8L2ludGVnZXI+CgkJCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJCTwvYXJyYXk+CgkJPC9kaWN0PgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhZ2VGb3JtYXQuUE1BZGp1c3RlZFBhZ2VSZWN0PC9rZXk+CgkJPGRpY3Q+CgkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5jcmVhdG9yPC9rZXk+CgkJCTxzdHJpbmc+Y29tLmFwcGxlLmpvYnRpY2tldDwvc3RyaW5nPgoJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuaXRlbUFycmF5PC9rZXk+CgkJCTxhcnJheT4KCQkJCTxkaWN0PgoJCQkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhZ2VGb3JtYXQuUE1BZGp1c3RlZFBhZ2VSZWN0PC9rZXk+CgkJCQkJPGFycmF5PgoJCQkJCQk8aW50ZWdlcj4wPC9pbnRlZ2VyPgoJCQkJCQk8aW50ZWdlcj4wPC9pbnRlZ2VyPgoJCQkJCQk8cmVhbD43MzQ8L3JlYWw+CgkJCQkJCTxyZWFsPjU3NjwvcmVhbD4KCQkJCQk8L2FycmF5PgoJCQkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5zdGF0ZUZsYWc8L2tleT4KCQkJCQk8aW50ZWdlcj4wPC9pbnRlZ2VyPgoJCQkJPC9kaWN0PgoJCQk8L2FycmF5PgoJCTwvZGljdD4KCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC5QYWdlRm9ybWF0LlBNQWRqdXN0ZWRQYXBlclJlY3Q8L2tleT4KCQk8ZGljdD4KCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LmNyZWF0b3I8L2tleT4KCQkJPHN0cmluZz5jb20uYXBwbGUuam9idGlja2V0PC9zdHJpbmc+CgkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5pdGVtQXJyYXk8L2tleT4KCQkJPGFycmF5PgoJCQkJPGRpY3Q+CgkJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQuUGFnZUZvcm1hdC5QTUFkanVzdGVkUGFwZXJSZWN0PC9rZXk+CgkJCQkJPGFycmF5PgoJCQkJCQk8cmVhbD4tMTg8L3JlYWw+CgkJCQkJCTxyZWFsPi0xODwvcmVhbD4KCQkJCQkJPHJlYWw+Nzc0PC9yZWFsPgoJCQkJCQk8cmVhbD41OTQ8L3JlYWw+CgkJCQkJPC9hcnJheT4KCQkJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuc3RhdGVGbGFnPC9rZXk+CgkJCQkJPGludGVnZXI+MDwvaW50ZWdlcj4KCQkJCTwvZGljdD4KCQkJPC9hcnJheT4KCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQuUGFwZXJJbmZvLlBNUGFwZXJOYW1lPC9rZXk+CgkJPGRpY3Q+CgkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5jcmVhdG9yPC9rZXk+CgkJCTxzdHJpbmc+Y29tLmFwcGxlLmpvYnRpY2tldDwvc3RyaW5nPgoJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuaXRlbUFycmF5PC9rZXk+CgkJCTxhcnJheT4KCQkJCTxkaWN0PgoJCQkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhcGVySW5mby5QTVBhcGVyTmFtZTwva2V5PgoJCQkJCTxzdHJpbmc+bmEtbGV0dGVyPC9zdHJpbmc+CgkJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LnN0YXRlRmxhZzwva2V5PgoJCQkJCTxpbnRlZ2VyPjA8L2ludGVnZXI+CgkJCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJCTwvYXJyYXk+CgkJPC9kaWN0PgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhcGVySW5mby5QTVVuYWRqdXN0ZWRQYWdlUmVjdDwva2V5PgoJCTxkaWN0PgoJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuY3JlYXRvcjwva2V5PgoJCQk8c3RyaW5nPmNvbS5hcHBsZS5qb2J0aWNrZXQ8L3N0cmluZz4KCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0Lml0ZW1BcnJheTwva2V5PgoJCQk8YXJyYXk+CgkJCQk8ZGljdD4KCQkJCQk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC5QYXBlckluZm8uUE1VbmFkanVzdGVkUGFnZVJlY3Q8L2tleT4KCQkJCQk8YXJyYXk+CgkJCQkJCTxpbnRlZ2VyPjA8L2ludGVnZXI+CgkJCQkJCTxpbnRlZ2VyPjA8L2ludGVnZXI+CgkJCQkJCTxyZWFsPjczNDwvcmVhbD4KCQkJCQkJPHJlYWw+NTc2PC9yZWFsPgoJCQkJCTwvYXJyYXk+CgkJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LnN0YXRlRmxhZzwva2V5PgoJCQkJCTxpbnRlZ2VyPjA8L2ludGVnZXI+CgkJCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJCTwvYXJyYXk+CgkJPC9kaWN0PgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhcGVySW5mby5QTVVuYWRqdXN0ZWRQYXBlclJlY3Q8L2tleT4KCQk8ZGljdD4KCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LmNyZWF0b3I8L2tleT4KCQkJPHN0cmluZz5jb20uYXBwbGUuam9idGlja2V0PC9zdHJpbmc+CgkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5pdGVtQXJyYXk8L2tleT4KCQkJPGFycmF5PgoJCQkJPGRpY3Q+CgkJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQuUGFwZXJJbmZvLlBNVW5hZGp1c3RlZFBhcGVyUmVjdDwva2V5PgoJCQkJCTxhcnJheT4KCQkJCQkJPHJlYWw+LTE4PC9yZWFsPgoJCQkJCQk8cmVhbD4tMTg8L3JlYWw+CgkJCQkJCTxyZWFsPjc3NDwvcmVhbD4KCQkJCQkJPHJlYWw+NTk0PC9yZWFsPgoJCQkJCTwvYXJyYXk+CgkJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LnN0YXRlRmxhZzwva2V5PgoJCQkJCTxpbnRlZ2VyPjA8L2ludGVnZXI+CgkJCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJCTwvYXJyYXk+CgkJPC9kaWN0PgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhcGVySW5mby5wcGQuUE1QYXBlck5hbWU8L2tleT4KCQk8ZGljdD4KCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LmNyZWF0b3I8L2tleT4KCQkJPHN0cmluZz5jb20uYXBwbGUuam9idGlja2V0PC9zdHJpbmc+CgkJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5pdGVtQXJyYXk8L2tleT4KCQkJPGFycmF5PgoJCQkJPGRpY3Q+CgkJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQuUGFwZXJJbmZvLnBwZC5QTVBhcGVyTmFtZTwva2V5PgoJCQkJCTxzdHJpbmc+VVMgTGV0dGVyPC9zdHJpbmc+CgkJCQkJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LnN0YXRlRmxhZzwva2V5PgoJCQkJCTxpbnRlZ2VyPjA8L2ludGVnZXI+CgkJCQk8L2RpY3Q+CgkJCTwvYXJyYXk+CgkJPC9kaWN0PgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC5BUElWZXJzaW9uPC9rZXk+CgkJPHN0cmluZz4wMC4yMDwvc3RyaW5nPgoJCTxrZXk+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LnRpY2tldC50eXBlPC9rZXk+CgkJPHN0cmluZz5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQuUGFwZXJJbmZvVGlja2V0PC9zdHJpbmc+Cgk8L2RpY3Q+Cgk8a2V5PmNvbS5hcHBsZS5wcmludC50aWNrZXQuQVBJVmVyc2lvbjwva2V5PgoJPHN0cmluZz4wMC4yMDwvc3RyaW5nPgoJPGtleT5jb20uYXBwbGUucHJpbnQudGlja2V0LnR5cGU8L2tleT4KCTxzdHJpbmc+Y29tLmFwcGxlLnByaW50LlBhZ2VGb3JtYXRUaWNrZXQ8L3N0cmluZz4KPC9kaWN0Pgo8L3BsaXN0Pgo4QklNA+kAAAAAAHgAAwAAAEgASAAAAAAC3gJA/+7/7gMGAlIDZwUoA/wAAgAAAEgASAAAAAAC2AIoAAEAAABkAAAAAQADAwMAAAABf/8AAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAgAGQGQAAAAAAAgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA4QklNA+0AAAAAABAASwAAAAEAAQBLAAAAAQABOEJJTQQmAAAAAAAOAAAAAAAAAAAAAD+AAAA4QklNBA0AAAAAAAQAAAAeOEJJTQQZAAAAAAAEAAAAHjhCSU0D8wAAAAAACQAAAAAAAAAAAQA4QklNBAoAAAAAAAEAADhCSU0nEAAAAAAACgABAAAAAAAAAAE4QklNA/UAAAAAAEgAL2ZmAAEAbGZmAAYAAAAAAAEAL2ZmAAEAoZmaAAYAAAAAAAEAMgAAAAEAWgAAAAYAAAAAAAEANQAAAAEALQAAAAYAAAAAAAE4QklNA/gAAAAAAHAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAAAAD/////////////////////////////A+gAAAAA/////////////////////////////wPoAAAAAP////////////////////////////8D6AAAOEJJTQQIAAAAAAAQAAAAAQAAAkAAAAJAAAAAADhCSU0EHgAAAAAABAAAAAA4QklNBBoAAAAAA1EAAAAGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIWAAADJAAAAA4AMgAwADEAMwAxADEAMAAxAF8AMQA5ADcAMAAxAAAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMkAAACFgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAAABAAAAAAAAbnVsbAAAAAIAAAAGYm91bmRzT2JqYwAAAAEAAAAAAABSY3QxAAAABAAAAABUb3AgbG9uZwAAAAAAAAAATGVmdGxvbmcAAAAAAAAAAEJ0b21sb25nAAACFgAAAABSZ2h0bG9uZwAAAyQAAAAGc2xpY2VzVmxMcwAAAAFPYmpjAAAAAQAAAAAABXNsaWNlAAAAEgAAAAdzbGljZUlEbG9uZwAAAAAAAAAHZ3JvdXBJRGxvbmcAAAAAAAAABm9yaWdpbmVudW0AAAAMRVNsaWNlT3JpZ2luAAAADWF1dG9HZW5lcmF0ZWQAAAAAVHlwZWVudW0AAAAKRVNsaWNlVHlwZQAAAABJbWcgAAAABmJvdW5kc09iamMAAAABAAAAAAAAUmN0MQAAAAQAAAAAVG9wIGxvbmcAAAAAAAAAAExlZnRsb25nAAAAAAAAAABCdG9tbG9uZwAAAhYAAAAAUmdodGxvbmcAAAMkAAAAA3VybFRFWFQAAAABAAAAAAAAbnVsbFRFWFQAAAABAAAAAAAATXNnZVRFWFQAAAABAAAAAAAGYWx0VGFnVEVYVAAAAAEAAAAAAA5jZWxsVGV4dElzSFRNTGJvb2wBAAAACGNlbGxUZXh0VEVYVAAAAAEAAAAAAAlob3J6QWxpZ25lbnVtAAAAD0VTbGljZUhvcnpBbGlnbgAAAAdkZWZhdWx0AAAACXZlcnRBbGlnbmVudW0AAAAPRVNsaWNlVmVydEFsaWduAAAAB2RlZmF1bHQAAAALYmdDb2xvclR5cGVlbnVtAAAAEUVTbGljZUJHQ29sb3JUeXBlAAAAAE5vbmUAAAAJdG9wT3V0c2V0bG9uZwAAAAAAAAAKbGVmdE91dHNldGxvbmcAAAAAAAAADGJvdHRvbU91dHNldGxvbmcAAAAAAAAAC3JpZ2h0T3V0c2V0bG9uZwAAAAAAOEJJTQQoAAAAAAAMAAAAAT/wAAAAAAAAOEJJTQQRAAAAAAABAQA4QklNBBQAAAAAAAQAAAABOEJJTQQMAAAAAA/6AAAAAQAAAKAAAABqAAAB4AAAxsAAAA/eABgAAf/Y/+AAEEpGSUYAAQIBAEgASAAA/+0ADEFkb2JlX0NNAAH/7gAOQWRvYmUAZIAAAAAB/9sAhAAMCAgICQgMCQkMEQsKCxEVDwwMDxUYExMVExMYEQwMDAwMDBEMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMAQ0LCw0ODRAODhAUDg4OFBQODg4OFBEMDAwMDBERDAwMDAwMEQwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAz/wAARCABqAKADASIAAhEBAxEB/90ABAAK/8QBPwAAAQUBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAwABAgQFBgcICQoLAQABBQEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAABAAIDBAUGBwgJCgsQAAEEAQMCBAIFBwYIBQMMMwEAAhEDBCESMQVBUWETInGBMgYUkaGxQiMkFVLBYjM0coLRQwclklPw4fFjczUWorKDJkSTVGRFwqN0NhfSVeJl8rOEw9N14/NGJ5SkhbSVxNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2N0dXZ3eHl6e3x9fn9xEAAgIBAgQEAwQFBgcHBgU1AQACEQMhMRIEQVFhcSITBTKBkRShsUIjwVLR8DMkYuFygpJDUxVjczTxJQYWorKDByY1wtJEk1SjF2RFVTZ0ZeLys4TD03Xj80aUpIW0lcTU5PSltcXV5fVWZnaGlqa2xtbm9ic3R1dnd4eXp7fH/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDzNg1lEhRARK632HbW0uPkkpZOQYV7G6NlXH3e0f691p0fVutx2kusdwQAT/1KcIkosPOwlHiu2q+pbrP5rDtsaBq4tICjX9VMe17qRULLQPoVfpCP7NO/aj7ZRxh40NB07pGsgSCuqt+o+YJ2Yt48Ia46/BZGd9X+pYYJfW/YOS9jm/i5qBhIdEiQPVyU4hJwIOohMmpUFICU3ZMHJKSbQB4qKcOIUSfBJS6l7dvmoAp0lLJoTymlJSxQ3t79kQqDj2SU/wD/0OFw+mPth9gIaeG8E/FdZ0P6pZmcIqrDKgJ9R2jD8PzrFrfVnoeHa6u/OZuY3VlAE7z4v/krvGbGsAawVCPoAAEAfvfmsUwgAxmTh4X1K6dQxhynG+7T2zFYPkxv/f0j1TFBfi9Ax6rW1Hbdn2e3Erd/o2Or/S5+R/wGP/26qOd1K76wZT8LEc6no9R2XXNO2zKd/oK3n6ND/wDps/SW+z06nmsymVE4mLNIqa1jbmN/R1g/SoxW/m/y7v52x6cAWOUx01ZXUl4P7QfZm3gT6eRAqaB7t/7NpczGop/4TLdfalV1G97BVjtcykDRrRsaZ8GVei1ZmV1CrDBpZW6ywHccdpG8u/NszLPo1f8AB1fTVezqfVmkuc9mIYjaww7/ALcvd70iQNFgEjq7XpXhsuioDu6p8n7jt/6Si27I9Rr63PDWjaAx7u/0nPoa5+5c/wDaOpE7h1HkahmSxjvLb6ntQ39R6xU5pvySWT9LIEgNJ59Ws+5rf6iXGPFPtnwb+d0zo3WARmYrG5DyQLaR6NwMxNjmN9G3/r1Vi4rrv1Szeltdk0u+14TT7rAIsr/8MU+7Z/xjP0X9RdWOvmrKbj5gDNhllzDIdH51Tv8ACss/7dUm5D7bnW4rzYywbmOMOBn2c/6L81/+YgYiS6MpQ3unzQpBdL9ZPq+2g2ZWLX6JYYycUcMd+/X/AMF/1C5lQyiQaLPGQkLDKZCSYJ0EqUpTAJFJSiUySSSliokAiFKEzhokp//R6Lprm0NBbFbGN9x/O+UrL+sH1jtyq/2Zie1mSSyy0HUs+i5v7zPUcdiBk501EfmnRYbby/LdYXgBg8YAI12OkfT3KwGtI6aPTY7sbAxNrHisNY7e8mXANE2vH7u1UbOpZFOPXh4r5zL/ANM6wN2txaSdoHu3OszHfn2f5ioZeS0YjGOiw5f6ETMtB1bd/nfm/wCEU3X42K4nJbDQXP3DUuPOyxv7/wCk/RfyEjotiBs6PSemDY20e5oJ9zjq5x+k51jvd/r+etKunJaT6LK2NHPpiXE/ynBcXl/WnNedmMPs1Q0AGro83H2t/sKmM++4zZfaXHvvcP4pnF2ZeE9X0N+VeBD2b/J4n+LlnWvxXNeaaRQT/OFgEf8AXKI2/wDQ/trkqs7qmKd2PlWBo/Mcd7T8WWbloYf1m9YCjqDGss4ZkDRs8fpP9F/Y9iaSFUa0NpOo1Ny6y3HfsMHdQ0bW/wBevd/g3f4T0/5v/RV/zio9Gzr8fqLcRx2OseWNB0LXn6P0vzv8G+v/ALUV/wDCbFo5VLLGb2x6nbtr/r+es3qNV2QGZVgHq0FrXvd+c1pDW+rsh2+vcz3fT9NO8QoG9HYfa1xsuta83WTY+t3uZs+ja2XbfUqbu/8ASq47rfSzh3FzB+jOrfNp1aV1VfWW9Qznl9NdLWuDq8dkuaDAZY+l7vd+n9/2lU+uY1dmLuqa4VsM0743ek76O6P5SdICUVkJGM6PXd40J1K1mx5b4KCgbK6RMpJiUlKJTpoSmElLqJUlFJT/AP/Sr5mLc+k5dYc6iAYgzB1d7W/R2fvLL6btsB9V4rlrnBxaTuJj2EhdlfU04N1QEzU8ADya6OFxvTLGurFLtS8Hga+6Wf5/sZsVjZrT2RWlzuq1tc17aa7GtBglsMHpt/kt3ODFdzcPJy62egzcyoB7iP3rdzj/ANJih1PIuxLxUyBi2WV3OdG525gljGv+nt3NsXYdJ6acQ5DyN2Dlsqtw3GQ7Z+l/R2T/AISvcxCQvTxVA6g+D5vfiX1OO9hb8QgSRyvSc/p+NcDoJXI9V6ZVUSWe0hRmBGoZRJyG5VjdOQjMdVYNefBVX1wYCQJaZCbaSOrudOyLAx1Lju9Jvtn/AEc+7+1S73f1FcdsyfXqDQ5tzIc3iXMM7tP3qt6xcDMDMukuEt3hrx4td+je3/NctJz8jEvxmUWFl/rBkj3e1rvSc3a722bm/mPUka3WSGodHM6JgdLLAbXW25ON6tdD4D2XWO3OyBs9ldDWt211f9Wq97TfhEvd79pG0nVxn8wj+qhZtZpyLMuxzshzq6nOe5258l721O3D+Tu/RfmemreXWRg1NcAwNa8BoOmpb72f1nfmJ8RQAYZys28X1GnbtsHflUZ0Wxmj1KHzqGmeOxWOQoDu24mwpIBMnnRBK6iUpSlJS4TJJJKf/9Poq6BAfztPuB0B19y4XMx3dP6pfiEEmqxwrdqfbpbTp+65nprvDYWjV+1sQZjnx1XM/Wqg3XMzqY1Aoug6u0/Qud/0qv8AttWS1qtyM5ostfeSx7bKwGscZAsaQ5tL2/m/aP5vaz/Deoun+qfXa+o4j8Swenbh6V1STFP5rG7vd+gc7b/U9NcocZwa6x7fUoedmSwctBj0rt35jn/TY/8AfU8V1rMn7fi3+tbjwA6poB1EB9lcfzX/AHLr/wAI9C7SAY0D9PJ6jq+U2kEtOq5LOzH3EjstTqV9uVjsyn1Oqa9gsIIMbSSz1WO/0Fj2/orVkufS1h/KmysL4uW4ncVF0qdhBeSOFEkKIr2LHS4AcyBHzXf9Nq6V+2i7MeWvrsL8dwbubuL/AObdp/Oab6/8xcR0yg39SpaGl7a3Cx7QJJDDLWAf8JZsYuo9PJoxrHU2D9oZDttt5BIpBGtWKW7vVzHz+ltZ/Rmfy1JjuixZSNLLa6hdjZHWmUClljcV78jIYzUttb+jxcazb7P0Tn+pY3/hLlVz2gYJgy9hh06TBc/9HH9nduW/T9VGYmCM02NBAbbk5ZGwP2S0eyPVdsb7q2bP1j+kWeq/9Gue61ZT6GO1jYdbJDYg+k06v/65a3Z/YUl/wYRGz26uFdU2ql9b/cX1kyPFc84akLpraz6Njtkew91zT9HFQTGrax7MUyRSTV6+iZJJJSkk0lOkp//Uk7qTrie3lyqZyHeo9r2udW5p3sMe5h/9JuVDHyC47HH+r8Usq8e3aZcDoeCrLXp6DA9K9j6xtbkNbttBEtc130DYz86qxzv7FiwuqdCyKC7M6e13sP6Sqf0zP3o/PyKG/mXt/S1s/nfUTY2a7e2xpNZZIJGpE94P02O/PYtvH6hTc6uvI3teARXZXDi3/hMeS11tf71H85/xiZGFzAHVsGcZYTxD1R69Wr0vqtuS9uTbcas22WC23UWAAMc2z+Rsb/N7NiJkdE6dlbn21tx3g+6zCsbxEutdhP3V7f8Aifs//Fq3n9N6bkUNfY5hyLI/WsQ+m5xB9rb8ez27v6zGLJyel9SoLjTdVc4ncy14NN7SPzfWb7f/AARTiIPTippXKJ6sm/UPGvG/G67ilnP6RoDgP5Qbep431H6W15Od1R9jAJmisVMMDcdmVd6/qf8AWalQswc4M9D0LHbSHes303O4/m/51v6Pd/00fpvTs6u5t2VgHIawA01WWelWXA/9qG17/Vp/4Fv85/hEPaj+6Ve9PuExrw8Sm23p9JxOnvPpl7ZstuAEP3ZNoFtm9rnbqqdlWP8A4RdN0Hpf2fGr631J4ppe0sppEhzWEwHbp/wjG/zdVXqWrB6dXk4+R9qNtVmVTIreGep6Qd9JlDP6NU3b9Cvb6dSL1fq4pIfnXvy7ngllO7c8z9La0RVQz+VWz0v+NTzjNa1CAWgmR6yk6v1m63Vl4v2jJe6vp1dgFdDSPUtcAfZ/xj/zPf8Aof56xcPdl35mY/NuAa+xwDa26MYwe2qiv/g62e3/AMEVXP6lmdUyW3ZTgQwbKKmwGVs/0dLP+qf9OxHpqNj66mn6RifJViQT6RURsz8Nb6yO7Z6g1wxrdvuJaASFyTz7j8V6E7Fx6+i9Tybo20VFrP6xH/kl53BjXlRzNnyZoCh5rJEwEkk1csJKQEeacCEklKTCU6SSn//V5im4McCPpjUE66oj3h7hPtbw5/P9pUquD8Oyss4PH9rjhTasRpJUDG7dH8ryUm5D2EB0FvOomYQ2/R7pm8/6wmjiTpTfr6nbMvduHYP10/rH3LVo+smHsFeRj2bgPc9lkj47bWv/AOg/YsD88cfQP0/n/wBFCt+kz6XH5nHLvpKyOLhF8PD4MRq/F6U9W6C5hLnZDXDUS1rpP3Ib/rN0GpgDcfKvgaB7q2NB8vp/R/qLk7fpO+khngf6/wCajL3K0paPbvW3cz/rb1HIa2nDbVgVDj0mg2afvZDx/wBSxixjZY97rbHOc9zpc8klxcf3rHe9yhX/ADg4+fCL/hX/ANY88f8AnSr5Pcv134M0OCvTSSphssL/AM468cLc6VhvIfkEGIhh+H0nLLxvonjj+K6Vv/Iz+fon+a5/1/0iEb1RPp2c761ZbMX6u09PZ/O9Rt9Z/iKa/oz/AF7Nq4kthdD9cf8AlSj6f9Fr+l9Dl38x/I/e/lrBdx/rCi6nzZhsEcKJCmmKSmMJQE6SSloTJzwmSU//2ThCSU0EIQAAAAAAUwAAAAEBAAAADwBBAGQAbwBiAGUAIABQAGgAbwB0AG8AcwBoAG8AcAAAABIAQQBkAG8AYgBlACAAUABoAG8AdABvAHMAaABvAHAAIABDAFMAAAABADhCSU0EBgAAAAAAB///AAAAAQEA/+Ee1Gh0dHA6Ly9ucy5hZG9iZS5jb20veGFwLzEuMC8APD94cGFja2V0IGJlZ2luPSfvu78nIGlkPSdXNU0wTXBDZWhpSHpyZVN6TlRjemtjOWQnPz4KPHg6eG1wbWV0YSB4bWxuczp4PSdhZG9iZTpuczptZXRhLycgeDp4bXB0az0nWE1QIHRvb2xraXQgMy4wLTI4LCBmcmFtZXdvcmsgMS42Jz4KPHJkZjpSREYgeG1sbnM6cmRmPSdodHRwOi8vd3d3LnczLm9yZy8xOTk5LzAyLzIyLXJkZi1zeW50YXgtbnMjJyB4bWxuczppWD0naHR0cDovL25zLmFkb2JlLmNvbS9pWC8xLjAvJz4KCiA8cmRmOkRlc2NyaXB0aW9uIHJkZjphYm91dD0ndXVpZDoxYmMyZGViNC00NTczLTExZTMtODg2Mi1mOWZjYzFmNGE0OTYnCiAgeG1sbnM6ZXhpZj0naHR0cDovL25zLmFkb2JlLmNvbS9leGlmLzEuMC8nPgogIDxleGlmOkV4cG9zdXJlVGltZT4xLzE2MDwvZXhpZjpFeHBvc3VyZVRpbWU+CiAgPGV4aWY6Rk51bWJlcj42My8xMDwvZXhpZjpGTnVtYmVyPgogIDxleGlmOkV4cG9zdXJlUHJvZ3JhbT4yPC9leGlmOkV4cG9zdXJlUHJvZ3JhbT4KICA8ZXhpZjpFeGlmVmVyc2lvbj4wMjIxPC9leGlmOkV4aWZWZXJzaW9uPgogIDxleGlmOkRhdGVUaW1lT3JpZ2luYWw+MjAxMy0xMS0wMVQxNTo0NDo1NC0wODowMDwvZXhpZjpEYXRlVGltZU9yaWdpbmFsPgogIDxleGlmOkRhdGVUaW1lRGlnaXRpemVkPjIwMTMtMTEtMDFUMTU6NDQ6NTQtMDg6MDA8L2V4aWY6RGF0ZVRpbWVEaWdpdGl6ZWQ+CiAgPGV4aWY6RXhwb3N1cmVCaWFzVmFsdWU+LTIvMzwvZXhpZjpFeHBvc3VyZUJpYXNWYWx1ZT4KICA8ZXhpZjpNYXhBcGVydHVyZVZhbHVlPjUvMTwvZXhpZjpNYXhBcGVydHVyZVZhbHVlPgogIDxleGlmOk1ldGVyaW5nTW9kZT41PC9leGlmOk1ldGVyaW5nTW9kZT4KICA8ZXhpZjpMaWdodFNvdXJjZT4xNDwvZXhpZjpMaWdodFNvdXJjZT4KICA8ZXhpZjpGb2NhbExlbmd0aD4yMDAvMTwvZXhpZjpGb2NhbExlbmd0aD4KICA8ZXhpZjpVc2VyQ29tbWVudD4KICAgPHJkZjpBbHQ+CiAgICA8cmRmOmxpIHhtbDpsYW5nPSd4LWRlZmF1bHQnPiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIDwvcmRmOmxpPgogICA8L3JkZjpBbHQ+CiAgPC9leGlmOlVzZXJDb21tZW50PgogIDxleGlmOkZsYXNocGl4VmVyc2lvbj4wMTAwPC9leGlmOkZsYXNocGl4VmVyc2lvbj4KICA8ZXhpZjpDb2xvclNwYWNlPjQyOTQ5NjcyOTU8L2V4aWY6Q29sb3JTcGFjZT4KICA8ZXhpZjpQaXhlbFhEaW1lbnNpb24+ODA0PC9leGlmOlBpeGVsWERpbWVuc2lvbj4KICA8ZXhpZjpQaXhlbFlEaW1lbnNpb24+NTM0PC9leGlmOlBpeGVsWURpbWVuc2lvbj4KICA8ZXhpZjpTZW5zaW5nTWV0aG9kPjI8L2V4aWY6U2Vuc2luZ01ldGhvZD4KICA8ZXhpZjpDdXN0b21SZW5kZXJlZD4wPC9leGlmOkN1c3RvbVJlbmRlcmVkPgogIDxleGlmOkV4cG9zdXJlTW9kZT4wPC9leGlmOkV4cG9zdXJlTW9kZT4KICA8ZXhpZjpXaGl0ZUJhbGFuY2U+MTwvZXhpZjpXaGl0ZUJhbGFuY2U+CiAgPGV4aWY6RGlnaXRhbFpvb21SYXRpbz4xLzE8L2V4aWY6RGlnaXRhbFpvb21SYXRpbz4KICA8ZXhpZjpGb2NhbExlbmd0aEluMzVtbUZpbG0+MzAwPC9leGlmOkZvY2FsTGVuZ3RoSW4zNW1tRmlsbT4KICA8ZXhpZjpTY2VuZUNhcHR1cmVUeXBlPjA8L2V4aWY6U2NlbmVDYXB0dXJlVHlwZT4KICA8ZXhpZjpHYWluQ29udHJvbD4xPC9leGlmOkdhaW5Db250cm9sPgogIDxleGlmOkNvbnRyYXN0PjA8L2V4aWY6Q29udHJhc3Q+CiAgPGV4aWY6U2F0dXJhdGlvbj4wPC9leGlmOlNhdHVyYXRpb24+CiAgPGV4aWY6U2hhcnBuZXNzPjA8L2V4aWY6U2hhcnBuZXNzPgogIDxleGlmOlN1YmplY3REaXN0YW5jZVJhbmdlPjA8L2V4aWY6U3ViamVjdERpc3RhbmNlUmFuZ2U+CiAgPGV4aWY6SVNPU3BlZWRSYXRpbmdzPgogICA8cmRmOlNlcT4KICAgIDxyZGY6bGk+NjQwPC9yZGY6bGk+CiAgIDwvcmRmOlNlcT4KICA8L2V4aWY6SVNPU3BlZWRSYXRpbmdzPgogIDxleGlmOkZsYXNoIHJkZjpwYXJzZVR5cGU9J1Jlc291cmNlJz4KICAgPGV4aWY6RmlyZWQ+RmFsc2U8L2V4aWY6RmlyZWQ+CiAgIDxleGlmOlJldHVybj4wPC9leGlmOlJldHVybj4KICAgPGV4aWY6TW9kZT4wPC9leGlmOk1vZGU+CiAgIDxleGlmOkZ1bmN0aW9uPkZhbHNlPC9leGlmOkZ1bmN0aW9uPgogICA8ZXhpZjpSZWRFeWVNb2RlPkZhbHNlPC9leGlmOlJlZEV5ZU1vZGU+CiAgPC9leGlmOkZsYXNoPgogPC9yZGY6RGVzY3JpcHRpb24+CgogPHJkZjpEZXNjcmlwdGlvbiByZGY6YWJvdXQ9J3V1aWQ6MWJjMmRlYjQtNDU3My0xMWUzLTg4NjItZjlmY2MxZjRhNDk2JwogIHhtbG5zOnBkZj0naHR0cDovL25zLmFkb2JlLmNvbS9wZGYvMS4zLyc+CiA8L3JkZjpEZXNjcmlwdGlvbj4KCiA8cmRmOkRlc2NyaXB0aW9uIHJkZjphYm91dD0ndXVpZDoxYmMyZGViNC00NTczLTExZTMtODg2Mi1mOWZjYzFmNGE0OTYnCiAgeG1sbnM6cGhvdG9zaG9wPSdodHRwOi8vbnMuYWRvYmUuY29tL3Bob3Rvc2hvcC8xLjAvJz4KICA8cGhvdG9zaG9wOkhpc3Rvcnk+PC9waG90b3Nob3A6SGlzdG9yeT4KIDwvcmRmOkRlc2NyaXB0aW9uPgoKIDxyZGY6RGVzY3JpcHRpb24gcmRmOmFib3V0PSd1dWlkOjFiYzJkZWI0LTQ1NzMtMTFlMy04ODYyLWY5ZmNjMWY0YTQ5NicKICB4bWxuczp0aWZmPSdodHRwOi8vbnMuYWRvYmUuY29tL3RpZmYvMS4wLyc+CiAgPHRpZmY6TWFrZT5OSUtPTiBDT1JQT1JBVElPTjwvdGlmZjpNYWtlPgogIDx0aWZmOk1vZGVsPk5JS09OIEQzMDA8L3RpZmY6TW9kZWw+CiAgPHRpZmY6T3JpZW50YXRpb24+MTwvdGlmZjpPcmllbnRhdGlvbj4KICA8dGlmZjpYUmVzb2x1dGlvbj43NS8xPC90aWZmOlhSZXNvbHV0aW9uPgogIDx0aWZmOllSZXNvbHV0aW9uPjc1LzE8L3RpZmY6WVJlc29sdXRpb24+CiAgPHRpZmY6UmVzb2x1dGlvblVuaXQ+MjwvdGlmZjpSZXNvbHV0aW9uVW5pdD4KIDwvcmRmOkRlc2NyaXB0aW9uPgoKIDxyZGY6RGVzY3JpcHRpb24gcmRmOmFib3V0PSd1dWlkOjFiYzJkZWI0LTQ1NzMtMTFlMy04ODYyLWY5ZmNjMWY0YTQ5NicKICB4bWxuczp4YXA9J2h0dHA6Ly9ucy5hZG9iZS5jb20veGFwLzEuMC8nPgogIDx4YXA6Q3JlYXRlRGF0ZT4yMDEzLTExLTAxVDE1OjQ0OjU0LTA4OjAwPC94YXA6Q3JlYXRlRGF0ZT4KICA8eGFwOk1vZGlmeURhdGU+MjAxMy0xMS0wMlQxNzowNDowNC0wODowMDwveGFwOk1vZGlmeURhdGU+CiAgPHhhcDpNZXRhZGF0YURhdGU+MjAxMy0xMS0wMlQxNzowNDowNC0wODowMDwveGFwOk1ldGFkYXRhRGF0ZT4KICA8eGFwOkNyZWF0b3JUb29sPkFkb2JlIFBob3Rvc2hvcCBDUyBNYWNpbnRvc2g8L3hhcDpDcmVhdG9yVG9vbD4KIDwvcmRmOkRlc2NyaXB0aW9uPgoKIDxyZGY6RGVzY3JpcHRpb24gcmRmOmFib3V0PSd1dWlkOjFiYzJkZWI0LTQ1NzMtMTFlMy04ODYyLWY5ZmNjMWY0YTQ5NicKICB4bWxuczp4YXBNTT0naHR0cDovL25zLmFkb2JlLmNvbS94YXAvMS4wL21tLyc+CiAgPHhhcE1NOkRvY3VtZW50SUQ+YWRvYmU6ZG9jaWQ6cGhvdG9zaG9wOjkzZmE1MjhjLTQ1NzItMTFlMy04ODYyLWY5ZmNjMWY0YTQ5NjwveGFwTU06RG9jdW1lbnRJRD4KIDwvcmRmOkRlc2NyaXB0aW9uPgoKIDxyZGY6RGVzY3JpcHRpb24gcmRmOmFib3V0PSd1dWlkOjFiYzJkZWI0LTQ1NzMtMTFlMy04ODYyLWY5ZmNjMWY0YTQ5NicKICB4bWxuczpkYz0naHR0cDovL3B1cmwub3JnL2RjL2VsZW1lbnRzLzEuMS8nPgogIDxkYzpmb3JtYXQ+aW1hZ2UvanBlZzwvZGM6Zm9ybWF0PgogPC9yZGY6RGVzY3JpcHRpb24+Cgo8L3JkZjpSREY+CjwveDp4bXBtZXRhPgogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAogICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgCiAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAKPD94cGFja2V0IGVuZD0ndyc/Pv/uAA5BZG9iZQBkgAAAAAH/2wCEABIODg4QDhUQEBUeExETHiMaFRUaIyIXFxcXFyIRDAwMDAwMEQwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwBFBMTFhkWGxcXGxQODg4UFA4ODg4UEQwMDAwMEREMDAwMDAwRDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDAwMDP/AABEIAhYDJAMBIgACEQEDEQH/3QAEADP/xAE/AAABBQEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAADAAECBAUGBwgJCgsBAAEFAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAEAAgMEBQYHCAkKCxAAAQQBAwIEAgUHBggFAwwzAQACEQMEIRIxBUFRYRMicYEyBhSRobFCIyQVUsFiMzRygtFDByWSU/Dh8WNzNRaisoMmRJNUZEXCo3Q2F9JV4mXys4TD03Xj80YnlKSFtJXE1OT0pbXF1eX1VmZ2hpamtsbW5vY3R1dnd4eXp7fH1+f3EQACAgECBAQDBAUGBwcGBTUBAAIRAyExEgRBUWFxIhMFMoGRFKGxQiPBUtHwMyRi4XKCkkNTFWNzNPElBhaisoMHJjXC0kSTVKMXZEVVNnRl4vKzhMPTdePzRpSkhbSVxNTk9KW1xdXl9VZmdoaWprbG1ub2JzdHV2d3h5ent8f/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AOLSSSSUpOCmUhwkpdJJJJSkkk6SlJJJJKUknCSSlkk6ZJS6SSSSlJJJJKUkkmSUpJJJJSkkkklKTpkklLymSSCSl0ydJJSkydJJSkylCaJSUsknITJKUkkkkpScJkklLymSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSThJSySeEikpZJJJJSk4TJ0lKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSTwkpZOkn2pKYpKUJklLJJJJKUUkoSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpPGiZTCSmKSkolJSyZOkUlKSTJ0lLJJ0ySlJJJJKUkmSSUukkkkpZJJJJSk3mnSSUw51SUuOFEpKUmTpJKYpJ4SSU//Q4tJJJJSlJIcJ0lKTpk6SlJJJJKUkkkkpdJMnSUpMkkkpcJJJJKUknKUFJSySSSSloTpJJKVCZOkkpZJOkElLQnSSSUpJJJJSkkk6SlwlEDRNPdPJSUtyn2pwkkpjBS2qSSSmEJlMhRISUsklCSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSdMnSUpJJMkpSSSSSlJJJJKUlKSSSl0kk41SUpICUiIUvgkpjGsJ4CcCEklKHCSSSSltANU3mnkTKRhJTFJOkUlLJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJ4SUuPyp0w0TpKUonlSUSUlLJJJklKTpJJKUUydMkpSSSSSlJJJJKUmTpJKUkkkkpZJJJJSlD4KaSSmCScgKKSld0kkklP/9Hi0kgJUuAkpdJMnSUpOmTpKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkknSUpJJOElMuyY+SaUySl0yeEoKSlklLaU+wpKYJKfpuS9NySmCSJ6Tk/pOSUjhI6InpO8EjWUlIkkT0nKJY4dklMUk8FMkpSfhMkkpmElGdE4KSl0k094Snv4JKXUTopSonlJSyZOkkpZJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpOmSSUpJJJJSkkkklKCdMnSUpJKUgUlMgdUvjwmSKSl+YT6qMwnBSUulrHml/FJJS0T5Jj4KXdRMzCSlkkkklKSSSSUpMnS0SUpJJJJS6SZJJS86JSmSSUumSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpMnSCSlkoTlJJSySdMkpSZOmSUpJJJJSkkkklKUCpJiElLJJQkkp//9LjAnSTpKUkkkkpQTpJJKUknSSUskkkkpSSScAlJSydSFZKK2rVJSEAlPtKstpRhSjSLaYqKkKSrzafJTFPkjwqtoilTFHkr4pKkKe0I8KraQo8lL0PJaTKQOVM1ABLhRbl+h5KYo8VdcxJrEqU0vQHgl6PkrxZChtRpTU9HyS9GeyuQptYlSmn9nHghvxx4LTFc9lF9WiVKBcg448FA4/ktN1YHZDdWhwpcw4/gm+zlaXpJvREIcKrcp1RChtI7LVdSgOoQpNtBKVZdT5IRqIQUwTJyCEySlJk6ZJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpPCSSSlJkkklKSSSSUvKSZJJS/KSSSSlJ5KQCRlJS8+KQ58kpTJKWSTpklKSSTJKUkkkkpdJMnSUpJJJJSkkkikpSRSTJKUkkkkpdJMnlJSkkkklLJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJinTFJSkkkklLJ0yaUlL6BMUySSlSUk+vySSU//9PjkkkklKSSSSUukkkkpSSSm2suSUwU21kqw2iNSi11idUQEW1hUiNq8VaDAptrlGlNdtYRm16o4pRAwBGkWiZV5IgrRQFLaiq0YYE8QpbT4IjaiUUWiU2hHGI88BGbhv00SVaCI4UDK0W4Tj2RG9OnlJDkwSnDHLab09o7IowBHCVKtw/SckKSVuuw62iXQB5qrZZg1aF4J8G+5JVuYaSnbUfCVYfmU/4OsnzdoEIX3vdDK/hAlGkWybWUxqcRoJVmvp+fb9KWA+OitN6NcQA63aR4apUq3FdVrBUTWzxC3T0fFYZtsc4qJwOlzG1xPfVKlcRcA1+CjC6H9m9LidrvhKgemdMJ1a4DycUuFXG4GwHlRNTSuhd0fpp+i94+arv6PRPsueD5wUuFPGHCdQgOoXQP6Nb/AIO8Hyc0j/qVWf0nPHDWPn913/k0DApEg4LqfJAdV+C27sDKZO+l48wNw/6CpPrExwfA6JpiUiTmGshRgq++mFXdWm0m2ukplijBQSskkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpdJMkkpSSSSSlkkkklLpJgnSUukkEklLgwmSSSUumSSlJSkkyUpKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKXSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKlMnSSUskkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSZJS6ZJJJSkkkklLFMQU6YxCSluySSUJKVKSSSSn//1OOSSTpKUkkpNYXFJTFTbWSjspARQwBGkWhbSrNTA0eak1ohTDEQFMCAFJrCURtYCMxiICGNdY+JRQyFNg1RBWX8CUVaowAU0dgrteFe/wDNV6rpcQXJwWlyWVOcQAFaZhvMaLYZitZ9EKwykDtCSnKZ08k6q7XgNAGivtrgqYYhopptxmjspikeCt7e0IdtlNDd9rgwDxStVIhXGkJyGtEmGgdzosrK682NuK2T+87/AMisx+Rl5RhxLnH80JIt27+rYdR2td6jvBqzrusZLyRXFTe3cpY/R8iyN/6MHnuVp1YGDjDc4Bzh3OpRRZPg4gqzMo6B9k9zo1Xaei2kTaQzyC0zm0tG2tvwQXZDyfil9EadWVXTMRmr/cR4q037NX9BoHmFS3z3hIuaBqTqkUgtx2U0IT8p5EN081V3AnTREJYB7jKSCUbnucdTJTd+JSL658ApSzT3DXukhY6CUp0TmwA68eSg9+4gNHzSQuD3SnVNv8YKdgaXjxGpbyIRtTNr57JG1jSA9waD38Ei6uSGiD4cKllY3qvkuLex8wjaqbGP1Cm5xDJ9vfsrDxjXaXVNs+ICoVVMoZDGyD3Rmkk+aROqhaO7ofTbp9Muod5Hc3/MesrK+rWZXLqS29v8n2u/zFt7iOym21w1kj4JEBcJF4m/FspdtsaWHwIhVHMXoT313N2Xsbc3+UNVl5X1fxLpdiv9J/8Ao3at/svUZj2XibxhYoLXyul5WM/bazaP3/zf89ZrmJhBC8EIklItIUUEqSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKlMkkkpSSSSSl0kkklKCdMlKSl0kkklLJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpdJMnSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpMnTJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUmTpJKWSSSSUpJJJJSkydJJS0KKko6JKUkkkkp//V44JxrwkATwrFdfzSUjbWTyrLGABTbX4ogHgihYBPtU2sJKOK4TqQiYzTVFYySApiuBJ7o2PQ97vaEaUx2AaDlEZS93A08VrYvTA7V3PitBmGxsCNAjSNHFxsNzjBEDutqjCYwCAArVdDGjQIwYkqyjbU0cBJzEeAFFIFFIgwojWFOnlAlNLhoSe+utpe8hrRySqGd1ajEYRO+zs0LmMvqOTlumxx2/msHAQolRk7ed9YGtlmKJP754/srEfbdkv3WuNjjwOf81qJh9OuyIcfazu4/wDfF0FGFi4jN4Eu8TyU4BZZLlYnSLH++0emzw/OK1q6sXGbDAB8OT/aQL8lzjDJjwCEyq97oBlG0W2n5TiCG6eCiyolpLjuce3gpMxgwbnHVVnZRrcQ0T8UkEremJPZEY/HDJdqgl9tjS4iQOY8EEPrIiCQkhtGysn2RHZQLgTzMKubABDTHkFFsl3ulEgjdTZk9pUTJTNe3sCU/q6x/BBSvTdKgajOp+SKH2HhpPyUmG0/SZCSkJYSIGnmm9J7tN3KuNB7hE2sjhJVNEY17DMyPNT/AEw5H3KyX7RABQLMiyYDHSeNEksS986tiEA2nf7uERz3n+IPKQB/ObISQzbY3bxoE8hwkdkM7BoNAeZT1CODIKSlF8HnVCFl4MQJ80OywOsMchEpfu0sEJKSAubBeNpPfsiizTXVRNhaAAdw8FCa38Ha8dkl1JTcQNjwLKz2dqFmZnRca+bMY+k/uw/R/sq8HQIfoUxOyCDLT96SgS8jlYV2O4tsbHn2VJzIXePYy5hZa0OaexWLmdFa2X0y5ncD6Tf/ACaaYdmQTeZSVi7HdWYdweD2KAQQo6XrJJJJKUmTpklKSSSSUpJJJJSk6ZOkpSSSZJS6SSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSdMkkpdJJJJSkkkklKSSTJKXTJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkmlJS6ZOmSUpJJJJSkkkklKUYUkySlo/wBySeNISSU//9bma61ZrrgSpNYAEZrCU4BCOFNre5Uy0D4qTWyj1Qs1sqwxheQGiVOjFsuMAQPFbeLgCpug18SnKaNWATBfr/JWlRi+A2q3Vjkcqw2rxRQSxY2AAPvRAxSiE6FoXAATklR3Jt0oUm2UoZek4oVt1NFZstdtARpDP1NoJcYA5JWJ1LrZE1Yx8i//AMiqOf1S3Ld6dXsq8O5VejEdc8NYPiki0Ybbe7SXOd962sHo7WAWZAl3OzsP66u4mJTjNnTd3d3/ALKVl+9+1nHEIrUr7WsHsExx4Ks43XHVTbS5xjt4oznMobPJSQSxqxg1vu0nlQuf6J9hnyCrXZzzIboqzHveDqTKSG0/Kt4jQpMx32e5wABSxqS0B1p0HAUrssH2MGqKfNldaymo1t4PJWdue5xDWk/BWRXu9z/uKJ61TOBJ8kkNRuPaTMQjtpLdXH7ypix9h/dCRa1sE666yUCe6QAzaW9hPwUos7Mj4ojLGQCOykb2AJKKMU3kchqRx8iPpaqJy4cfBQdnCCJ2+YSQz+yZfZyj9nzRyQVD9oGdDopjqIA1MoptG77W3lsphbcD7mfBFPUWcpxn1/nD8EEWUTLw2fPUzqii6t3YT5KX2qh/h9yDY/Fn3e2e8aJJC72UOI5bPdI4kCWGR4KAbW7+atB8iU82s8/MJKr6ILaA0atQWMc0hwJI7tVs2buT96YUCeY80lU1XPfulvHfyU9m8tdPuHPmrD6QNW6+KARB10I7hC1EJqi4n3tlv4qV1YiWdjKdjxAB+9Pc8NbokuCFzvapVP5c4wGiZP538hVHZFbxsEhwOvmkDZo2C6dAEUWtmYVOU0kANs7j81y5rLwn0EyNJ48F1G+Ic3Vv/Un91K2qvKYWkDegRa8PFEaqK08zAfU4wNFnuaoyCF4NsEkkkErJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKXSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpOl2TJKXSTJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSZJS6ZJKUlKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklLT27pJSkkpWqSdJJT/AP/Xyq2gkSjgeCHX2Vhgk6KQLWJZ4q1i4hscC4aItGMXuW3jY7WDQaohDLFxGsaJHyV0MATNgKe4JKtloEpCHvTalClEsy5RknhOGjupaIoYhvipJtwCp5udXjVFzzr2CSmWXl1YtZssMeA8VyeZmX5thc/21fmtQ8jKuzLvUsPtn2t7IlWP6j2taZLtPJJaStjUPtsaysTP+u5dJj1Nxq9szOpPiUHGoZjMgauP0neKJJeUVtsLHusdp8EfHxi073c9lKqoNBd9yD9pLj6YIHi5JFpb8plftadfJZdt9j3x/uVi5jQYAA8zyUAUkuhup7+SSlobIkSfBWqmBo3lvwakylrNXEFyHbkRIHKSdAkttG2CUAWD/Btk+Ki1hcdzz8u6ODtEABjfE/SR0rxW6lj6FrhusdtHgVNleMzU+4+KqX51TDE7neepVOzLvdqNB5oWuAdm3Jp27doDfxVF2XSwmBPkdVm73XHQl7vAd0ws2u2taA7zKBIXCBb/ANtsdowaIb8i7WSB+VVgLnvGjifBogIhovkjZsPidZQvsE0L1Vbc5wa7f7o9w8EL1mgQZJPdI1ObqHtI7wmbdW3c3cXFwgSOB/JS4irhCzrQHauLR5pertbNRLyeJSL6wA4OPxKmy+qNHa/BLiTSI3ZXMR5J/tl7W/pARHeJVwbHNDiWP8QeR/ZchuFMENYADz4IcSqRM6gODqjN6gDoSQPBVfszJ4j4aqL8cgSCjxIMQ3d1FmrTsPi3RWKcksEF5JHBPCxXVWM4JB7ItT7o1Go+aIIKDF2BlseYcIKJxG0nXsCsr7QQB6gB/AovrPe3a10dwDyD/JRQAXUDpG0yCfzkCwuqMP1nghUBl5FboP48K3VmV3ey0e0oKLYrJImZ8FG+eeyTGGp0nWs8FEcR8WlFTnWMBIdx5p2Wv38xpyEe1rdY+apn2eYPHikhO18OlvHcKe8ctQK5JMJrWkfFClAtl7WXtLX/AEvHxWLm9Oj3M0fMf1v/AFItGlxPtPPZGeW2MLLRPgf/ACSRC/i/xnkXMI5EEcgoZELazcYNJcZM/Rd4/wAl6zLGDsoyKZAba6SchMglSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpdJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSTwkpZJOkkpZJOkkpZJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSTJKXTJ0ySlJJJ0lLJJJJKUknTJKWTQYUkxlJS0iEkySSn/9CgwK5j1yeEKpnZaVLANVKsJbeOA0QrrHQFQaSEdpJMIobZt8EmuLlFtZdCsMrDUlLtapjQKPCYuQUyLlEmUhryh33MprL3aAIqRZeUzGqL389guRysmzLu3vPtHAVnOyrMiwucdOzfJVa2SYhJYZdl62T7QJJ8FvYeG3Hr32D9I7kfu/8ABqvgYvpA2vHuPHwVt1hOv5oSWpHe5FpDAJdwo0lpbJ4UMq0NgDv2SUizc2Pa3g6CFnCXODiYARbmOs1byo14rvzpPxSUna4WGW8+KOwhgIaRI+kUB49NorrHvd3/AHR++kG7WBrNfEnuUlxNKutJ0BUK6bHndwByUcUho32GG+HcqrkZ20QyAOyS0C09ltVAjUvjQlZd+Y+fc6J8OUN15tcRu1P5x/76kzEO3fc4NadJI939lNJPRkEQN2o59jrNrG/S7nkq0MRzmgWWbRE7Qj7GExUNje7vzkeqhpJdWNzv3nJpXfg1qRsIa1rntHEe3/zNE9MAlzGNZ5u9zlYdQ/8AfDD4NUDXi1EOsfud5n/vqVnojRE94aNbZPgNP+oQS5xM6fMOKtG/Er1aGj5T/wBUoftKidA5x+ACN91MKwHciR5AwjigRua0+c+aEOpy0NDCANYJ/wDIp/twgk1kz5lLROrL7O86QAB4iQhHD1ggGO8aIjeo1NM+iXD4ow6pTx6MT56pad0atE4ZBkMDh5FD2sGhY5secLQ+3YTzLwWnjiQkfsl2jbdR5x/1SVK1c4H84GQOQef+ik29sQ72q+/FMeyHO7dj/wBFAscWw22gEAakjX+y9qW+6bQ7GuG5pI826j/NRKm2FzQQHgmNzfpgH+QoOrx7BNJLHjQtJ5/qoHqW1u1nTg9/85IaKOzqdSwDjsa9pFlbvzh9If8AG1LGs9WuZOnYd1p15dz2aOJ26HvH9dqDbX6okgeTm/8AkUSaRTSbkyA1+o/FWaS1n6Qy6vxHY/y1TuodWdeDwQoV320OkGAeRyClYUYu1TluaA1+tbkdxa9v6L47f/IrHLxaD6fsd3H5qgMi1jtSWuaja2nSdaQYch8HXg8IlNrMpsH22j8VGfTdsf8AQnjzRRTMHZMCZGidu60FvfxUxUIBB3N7EItTQCY4nUJIII0axoc7UCHAdu8J2nQTye61q6g5h8exWRcw1vnls6+SSEjgwtLHiWOWJn4hpIMe130SO4WvuBEqNrW21mt3B48ikRa4SeZezxQSFfyKXVvLXCIVNzVERTMDaNJJJBKkkkklKSSSSUukmTpKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpdJMnSUpJJJJSkkkklLJJJJKUmTpJKUkmTpKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkUlKSTJ0lLJJ0ySl0ySdJSyY8J0xSUxST6TCSSn//RalsEK9WCYlCoqHKttaFKxsmNJMBW6mACUBsBGbYBwipttICfeqwfKI2OewSUk5SgBRLxCg+4DlJSRzwBK5vq3UC9+1v0G9lb6l1AsYWMMOPJ8lz7ybHSdSktJ6MmWc2c9ldxmAD1XjjVVMene7waFqsoDmAHQc/FJYlqtssZrpu7eAViusu/qobK9QB80cvLZAMR2SUvY5lXkAOFnWWm1xcdAOFO5z3HVAJjnjuUCUiNp6vWsG2vsrbpa0AwX/uj/v6zBmWMeK6hAOrn+DVbx3F8GuT5n85FRoLmtwJLuX6mP+pajQ2pm+yBHbwSseKhufrYuey8+yx7mkka6NSUAS2uodS3N2hUQH5Dd30Km8nuUENBcDZr3HmrtA9Q+4mOBWARz+c96YTbKBSmljRNbAHtH03agf1GqdVV1x/fk8u0H9lFDxjksd7rCIjtH7ntSqGWTLn+mD+awe6P6yQKCnLKqBusIB7Ayf8AopCy+0fo2OLR+cfaEWulgO6Jd+873H/pIwb4uSVbSbiXWk77do8AiN6dQYDnOd+CtgN8VEkI0jipi3Bwm6bA4+amGY7fo1D7lDeE4M99EqRxeKYNxjy1vyCd1OK4QWA+UIYIHBTgtmSkQm1HExTxWAoOwMYn6MFH3jgaJ9PGU1NtE9Lx3Dj8VWv6Tt91Uk/Ja+3uFF29Ck24L6cqpoIBa7tBlHqyy4trtOx3ckbmn/0ZWtUgn6WvxQrcemz6Qgo2rRqvornc4bQfz2+5jv7TVXtx9ztPcw9xyEc05OO7fjukeCGcn1LPcwUP7ub9An+XWkqi1nYjqzvqJny0P9pTrsDxteNhH0nDT+1sV4XOG2vIjY7XcB/0t6Bl4bHM3sO4dnN+l/aRVaGxhYYkOaeHDUFUnspL9tg+YUnW3MgaOA5Pj/W/4RAte1442keKBATqitrrrsPp2adikCLBsfyOChOaTyNBofJSLHtrDS0Nj3B/70/muSBSmaTVYA0k+DvErTqsbksh384Fj1WT7Hcdj4IzHmqyZjwPZOtYQXVotdS8Nd9E6Qr4LSdBCoVOZkVBx0cdJT03uqd6NnH5pRPcJFVwn/BdMWCsbeFnX3H1J27m94Vt0mol3yWMHWtc9uoa46ohYY0nlpMt1CQideE1INbw9mp8E5Nj7CXckyktLDMoFzRt+kNJ8lh30ureWOGrTBXStYBtNp9rtQG6u/8AUay8+oby6NCdCmyC6EtXFcyJQ1csrhV3NhRsyNJJJJSkvgkkkpdJME6SlJJJJKWSTpoSUumTpJKUkkkkpSSSQSUukkEklKSSSSUskkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKWSSKSSlJ0ydJSySdMkpdMkkkpSYp0ySlvJJP3SSU//SvV8IsoLSihSsbPciVglDYzcfJWQIEBIKSgABRc6OFAuA5Ve28AaIqSPyQ0wq12U0gkmICqXPPPJKoZNxY0NPLkEMci31HzPnqoNkAOiS7QBAaXPfA+CuUtD7Z/NZx8UVltzGqhoZ48q+I48FVr5J8NB/35WQIb5pIZOuLfbUJce6gGwSHuk8uKdkt7e4/ghWDc7a3vyUlMrCHGANFQyy8g1M08StAwxhPeFn4p9a5xefaNSO5/kpo1N/ush0j5ocHDyH3AOktnjxH/kF0TizGrl0TCHRaytjrDAJ/wBdqxOpZ7nktnlOWDUqzc7e4gGQVQpP6Qe31Hu0DO5QwCHa/SdxPZaGJT6AGRY6HfmxyZTSWQAALVNf6puvbtI08NpH7iNvutcRUNtYOr//ACKTwbjNmg/Nb4otb9NrR7RwkAglZlTWSR9I8k8qxVWTr2TsrLvc77kcCBojYRV7rFwGigXkogYeYSNJOpQU1zaRo0KG557QrfoT5KIxxySiqms2e+pRdUU1sHmkS0JKDFoMQVNQNngoeqUEX4JNZ8k28pbxHmo7p4STaQWuATi0jU8IJMKDnT3QITbb9Zh5UDY3sAquqid0+CCrTuc494QS0POqRe6NUzXd0SEgsA6yoGtwD6T+YeAf5H+jUm1OaDZSSfFh7f1P9MoveTzwhC11Zlh08EKKrYuYy8zX7LmmXN8VTfV6gJI2lphx8P6y2HfZs5gI/RZI5I7lUnOtqca7hDojd2e3+WiCKpLnXVtgA+13ghvLwNjnbmgQCeAFae3c0tcQGj6M+CqklstIkeHMJFIKDc0OIOg7QjscHDY7j81yG9jSJ7ePh/WUAHV+bfBBTdxbn0kscdP9fctghmTS0/n8fcsGt3qgtBh/I8/5K1MLc6ptbjD9YTwsKSq812ek86t7HwRCN9nEngKra0m31B9MaFv8oKYuc2NpMjmfFFXECKblDGcHQp76j+aRDR7figuLH/QJ9UCdvZCFljmyTqkspcyff8j8UK1m9pa7uoix4ftPP5UUmYSU5D26lruQqtjYK1cymCHD5qk+qQmSDLEua4QUysWMgoBEFMXrJJJ0lLJ0kklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpOmTpKWSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJMkpSdMkkpdJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklLJJJJKUkkkkpbvwklqkkp/9O6wIoUQdE8qVjTMMIu8AKqHQoPtStSW60crPutJOiex5KA5JShYSQ0qjmWbrY0hughWjP3yJ+CpBzBaXEccDzRWSXqAawu+Q+Kv4pboG6bRJ+KruLXubv9rQOw7o+PDWbhwTPyCS1uNcRp4JNtL7AT9EcBAN444J4RGkDjk8JKbF+UILW8nlDxnFxVRsm0yfgps31ucR2QOy6O6DqOTYX7WmBxonqY6ol5PMKjkvLrBPHZXXuAxWgHhqQ0CCbLZyb/ANXJboR2WMJc71rBI/Nb5q255tqY06ACXx4JUUeq82n20s4nuhJkiKSY1DA0XWwS76LQJ1RSRvk6u/Bv9VCe8l8DSNB5BTAkQP8AekAolc6HnU91Zx2Amew4QmUk8q23awBrUVvVstYpktAVb1HDyUvU0803QJbDXR8FFzxOqrG2OTCE7JrA1Mpaq0bJtHZEBDgst+ZW3wUf2m1ojRKvFTrbQltHgsY9WKc9Y01lCh3U6hiUtPBY/wC2BOqM3qtbo4S07qb7ts8JtoQK8yp/dGFlbu6NHopkWAjlVrKyONVYieFHUJWVU1Wve06hFba12hCIQ08qPoNOrUlUsWA6gqvYHg6cKZ3sKcvaQkhqPe4mFE6mDyjloPAQXNcDPBTrtSE7mulpLXBXGZDMpoqvgWj6Lj3VN5MyUPUGQmkLgW3BrJaWy7tohZNDdodHt8f3Z/8ARacWkj3HUcFWsQsc7bbG06Hz/rI+ahduFk0vreQ5vpugGOxH5qGXk+QPIC2svCIaWgAtJmp/faPpUbljuGxpZA92rXEappC4G0bSWP3DnkLawb/Ve0tIa+RqsZzdn0pDiAWjyRMa002NsHHdEGkSFvQ59QbdVcwfzp22dh6n7yhbS997mMYTAGo4/rI4pGfW37OT6rRJH5h/lf8AGKFFtlbxvkWA7LAVIxENOyuwHmHN5RMNzXOId8lcurbdUXjmdfELKsaWODhMd0Fb9WzlVurdv58Ch1OdBH0h4o/uup3cxoQqwc9ktBgHkJKDZsYx1YIMmOFl2ABxaBEeC0WOHPZVMxnu3j4FJUTq5loVV7VdsGqrOCiLOECSchMglSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSUpKUkmTpKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSYp0ySlJJJJKUkkkkpdJMnSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJIpKWSKSSSlJJJJKUkkkkp//1LoKeVDcAol6kY2Zd4obimJUHP8ABFDBx1QnHw7KTzoq9lhaNElMHvitzp14CrDaNs/EqdpbLWk6Dn4lRIDn6cBFYUjiSR4cCFZBAaGj4IdbWET3bqpQNDyEkJK3gukidugR3vbp4quwgk9kRrdZSUzBY0jx8EdhLmkxzpCqubLgVGnOFF5JbNZEQkRYTE6tTJbttB/Aqxad1QHiFVyLjkXSxh2kxIGiuNa3Rj+AOEuiurLGoZ6ZbZ3/ACKd7S0BrdK/zYVV77KyNglg8Vabe21vpkRpohS+0YB0ICtVjSQOO6GAeD2RGCRPDUidEMwXHjhS2tb/AHoNuTXWIBWddnu1AOhTSfouAdC3Jaw6mY7KpZ1E9jCzH3vf5IcoX2TXduvzHuQTc93JQZTykmgkSUOSppIIUoOCmlCSEUKJRdqiQkkFgHvbqCjMy7WnmUIhNAQS6tHVIEO/FWa+oseYKwISDnNOiN90UHqm2MeNCpSRwucqzXsWnjZ7X6OQRTfLgdHINlcajhTLmFu4IJtKIQsNEiGkcqBMnROWO7o+KERY2EPQHhWQAJlCsrHPbwR4lNd20n8qQc5sD7imcBOmkJjx5opdBmQLKnVO5jgf9FyzMqnlxbBZ9IfH6NjUQWFuo+lwVO14sYLImBDh4t/dQKY9XIfuJh3I4VvAcwOItYHsB9zT4H91DyvaRWILAdwMe6HD8+1RqL2Fw7wNfI/RTVz1/RsV+Na91TjZivE1u7tB/NcodVax5L2wLB9L+UFk9L67k4LTW8etjmf0ZMFpP+ieo5OXZkXm6ozUR7v5H8l6fawhLVkFp2k6d1YcWPrI5B1WZAJlvdWsewkbTyEVhCfFMODfzeI+KHfSWPcSNOVPVrg8cd47LQ/R21SddEkOOwgzGgPCeyvcwjxEhTyQA5oAAgRA/wCqTTwkpyXt8ee6rWBaGU3a92mh1Cpv1TJDVmibDTcFBHLdVBzExejSSSSUpJJMkpdMkkkpSSdJJSwTpk6SlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJklLpkk6SlkoTpJKWSTpklKTpkklKTpkklLpJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJT//VJvSmUNODBUjEycUNzk5KE8oqWc5A0c8N481JxCDaNjd3iOUgor34ljLYc9mrdwIMj+r/AF0BoIOmp8kwcbHEnmIU6dDA7osbZoYXTHJ0CnZVZUNzxAPB7IYftaO3dNZdY9oa46eHZBIStLdvtHKOwS5sd+VRaLNwaBIV4OFdRcR7gNAiopX7QCDoQFi32F1mwcLSttmkPGu/lY72WPeXDskmIb2La4HY3juOytS0PLyNOIVPD1Ovkr5rbs1PmEkHdD7nmIgFRtisbgYhHfYKyBy9w0VbIY5lTdwgvOgPmhLZUbtPiXm0uL/zeFDIzA0Q0qrvFTCAYLuVVc4nlMZaXfc5xQidElA6pJXLk0pkkFLypByhKSSkocphyApBx+aSk8hOhAqYcipmmhJOktLEtUdqIlCSrQEKBCOQoEJLgURTse5pkFOQowgp0cfNMbXFX2lrxIXPjRW8fKcwwTolaCHVPsMowtDh5qq2wWNCkCGkSihm4lMdQplzY04Qy5JCGyoHUKufDurcxyovqB1Cchrgapw33jWATyeFIwD5ozmNsrkCHDVJLWvxgQ4iNNZPh+eqtTPUAYCPUZ9E/vN/cWo0tNG7ksMx4j89n+YsuymMn9G4MrIL2lx8Bv2f100rgndWNkEDcOfFUzvrJjg8jsjveXfpRodJb3I/eQnGdfwStTZx7WOAmZhXa3CAe6yW/o3BzVeqta9hPBCeCtkG7XZuc5usEToiNzNstI1PJ7IDGEt3NkDx8UNwJcEWPRVjy98kcoj4YYB3SOVZFTXMDh4a/FVhIBLdY5SU18oNLAfzgdfCFnPEEha9m19cRBgyVmWySHHvp9ybIL4Ho1ShlHcFXcIKYy2hKSchMglSSSSSlk6SSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkmSSUpJJJJSk6ZOkpSSSSSlJJJJKWKSRSSUpJJJJSk6ZOkpSSSSSlJJkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklP8A/9ZKJMKZEN80B5IUjCp9iE50pio/SnySSx3Gfih3Elrm/uwp91Vc4h5/FFRZMMAnuQjVwAXHwQqtmu4xKs3ioM/RmdNfiiVlLbZ2+BAT2sIOoSYO3hCm8COe2qHVNo6AS4Ge6LlXBrw0yIHKagAOHgg5rg5/5ESrqp1v6KJ07KmbYERJPdIkwB4IZJJ4QXOhiaNJVu4lrGgDXlVcVp2NB7lWbSx3J+gOPiisO6qALXm2zsYHxSz3b31jXa0TqiNYxjQANP71VyS4vcezRCjO7JFp2P3O8kNPCYoWuYnzUFMgqBStSySSSClJJJI2pdJMnStS8lSDlBJJSYOUwQq4JCmHJKTSnlCDtE+5FBDMqLh3S3JiZSQxhNCmmhJNsNqbaiAJFqCQUlFzmHyWiCHgELIhWce/aYKIQQ33ODdFIM3NkcID2lwkIlFse0olbS+g0RG8/FDthrg4d0QnQFBDWurLXeSJi2kOj7kV7Q9viqbDssnwKcOxU3draz6jgIdzX4E/98esfLaGl9evtMtPkVtXBzmsc0SRp/ZPuWbnVl7g4cxBSISN2qPdUHn2ywCfMH85DqID9RI7q7laYzaC3aaTtLeNYVOus8WAxENP8p30NyavbPpVESHATwAoVVvdu28t7eSTC5jBpuIMTyCr+FT+kGS3UMcA8fyXe1OGq0oWFwIaHEhW62h+s6jt3TZeOKMl7W6Rx/VKCxzg7TROWSb3qNaxzeT2CBuadzRoR+KTXnaXHmdSnsfW5m0aO8fFJaiB9pB7Kha3Rw/dMhXgCHQeHKrc0ixwKRGiRu1DqEB4RyhuaVEzNVwUEZwhCKC5ZJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpNKSSSlJ0ySSl0ySSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSdJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpMkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUnTJ0lKTJ0klLJJJJKUkkkkpZJOkkp//9cmxzm7u3ZVnsJcBPKLj3OIDTxwmeze4xx2UrE1LB7tvghnd2GivV4xc4kqF4DRDREIUV2jTZ9LXTlUzrYrRI2uJ5VPTcCOyK1KwQZRRBbrpJQgADoOEVrgBx3RW9Wy2ouBdw3xU/RkE7gO2qu1+lZQO2nCFdVXs3s0k6pIPRCwemyXdgs69we5z57q9fpS7zWU1hDS4pFMR1XFnLSJ8EMNJdtHJSa4gxwEwPv8ITVzs0VOZta4QQNU+PXvutd+azVKuze0OJlxHKVG8MfoIefmnDqxlIZOsqna/cx/iSrjtJ07HRUqmOsDvBRs0WqmVx1EdkF1JQpLXKjtRSwhRIhBSKE0IkJoSUwTKUJikpZOmSSUukmSlJK6UpJkVMgSE4coJSkpMHJwUGVIORQQmT6FDBUwUlpDKAEiEgZSSUwITcGQiESoQkkFv49u5u08pPbsdPZU6nljx4LQeN7JCKCoPDmaqbSCBKAzQo73NgbeUtkMp7dlWubrPZSLzMJzqIRQ2cZ26iDqW6H4KsYDtpMgGTPl7momE6LCw8OEJrGND4/OBLSPj9FEpZ0dOfnw8nazcTY/lxP7rFtHCxxS6ttY9hDmyOdn825ZmK3M9SvGpJZW12+wt+jr/LXQlolo5Jlp+aiJNsmlPHdQwrasiwsltbnbmfB3uWp0/HNdAFn+GE/irGdRW9v6UyGDaCPihZV4ZU1tZ+g0NaU+KwlB1QtdkuDewAJWc2ZOkuHgjS5xlxku7nxQIO8xM9oT2O7tv4+oLXRr+CGavpNB9zDIQqN4sE6SrLRtB19z9CEkNcAlwDygZAItIPZaT8W9jNz2QOxPms/Ja7XSfNJTRd9JRIlTeNfik1qj6sw2aljYKruCu2tVVwQK4IkkimQSukkkkpSZOmSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJOkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkmTpKWlJJJJSkk6ZJSkkkklKSSSSUukmTpKUmTpklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklP8A/9CtjscTPbwWk1stA4QaaXcnRW2tA55UoY1ekANCqeTQ5wIaFoNGqi94B+HKKHAycd1LCDyRKotBnla3UrA98jUQspoZtOpDuw7IKKQN0JCkBpKTQSCB5K1uecfa9rQG8ECCj3Wbsa3OHB08FJriWnc75eKVFcgjwKiQB5ooSPBdSe8rOZU581j6R4nRadbmwWFVWtBe4fcUFw2ab8a1hhw1TChxPmtfFqa94DtWtkkE9go5+2tocwBrXagd0KSChxHcNOpGkKdTiC4O0gqOJWNofPPdONLrByUuqm28As000TdOq3MePAqD3AsCu9JaDU89938EBuVzF9H3Ku/HWw6tBdUkq3GdRHZBdT5arZdSgOpQpNuO6nwQnVkLWfRCruqQpLmkGFGCrzqkF1RCFKa0JiEUtUSPBBLCEylCYhJSySRTJKXSTEpSkpdKUx80klMwVIOQ04KNoTAqQKCCiAoqISAymhMOVNJawgrQxH727TyFSRKHbLAeyQKTq2bWbXKO8BWL2lzNwVIGTCctZz75RGv1UXNhvkmHiihmwltod2nVXbmH1WwAQ6CSq1bGWWBr3iscyfL91aDTXZuLZisgccpEpCXH9Q2AyQ0EbRwIPtWqWB+juO/ZUKQdXFuysa7naagqrn9VLwascwDpuH/fUwxJKeKt0XU8xjbRWx4LdQ5o1KzzYYlx+SzgxwyDOuuqt2fSBTwFsmyHAtlqbRodJ10gIVBBcWdzx8VO0FwHaDqisZ0AB+0/nd/NFeC0hx0MpYzN2sQRwVZzGEVbj8UlNay736+4jSSgkOe1wBgASU8QJKE521pg86Ioar9SPgoAxopngHyUIklRy3ZYnRg8SqrxqrhCrWBNZGq7RRU3cqCCVJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkknSUsnSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKTJJJKUkkl2SUvKZJJJSkk6ZJSkkkklKTpkklLpkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklP/0bbd0x+KMGhMAFIKZjZgfghuYHaePKmRGoPKQhJTkdSra14gdljNA3GVudV+k0rDdIeUEJ6iGvBPCtPsD63Bo05hUJ4V/GfWWlp54CSzUJMV4dM99fwVd7XNvj80mUWhzWW7fkiBoLiDqRoleqFCj9KY7aqpZDLXN8DotFpOhiSRCpZlba7P0jtpIkgaopju3sPLw8eouewPs/OBMS3+QqWfkYl4JprLDpDSZCoWwNd3wQWkveD2CBK4DW3QxCWgVniVZvo9F+940PHmqeGDu1+K6LMr34zXRIgEI9irrTkPe135sLQ6GZZaD2dwsuyY00Wh0J36W5vwKA3+i52S1QcxGKiUaUGq5iC5miuEIbmoKLSdWD2Vd9QWgWITmIKc11aC6taL2ILmJEJtzX1ID6yCtJzAgPYmkKtzy1QIVp7NUFzUKSiTKUJkEsY+9MVJMQkpbtCcFNHyTpJXSSSSQupByikihMCpg+KCDopSiqkshKYQ5TpIp2aD6lPiVRsYW2HRG6dZEtKlllocndAg7o/c5qZsgcJ2OBboiNaDyiFpaWQ0OfMwWgQD3VzA6n6Vb6/8JILHeQVG33XunUNn8Ah4bd14nXThN6r+jp5WRfeDFhdOsFBY6atwEbBp5lWjjj1N7htbpIb4JFjQ0VNkgTH/AJknbhjloXHx/U9ciw68rQc0zrwVVzKzXe1zR8SrzCPSDoE+KQ0VPXVEWFoa5vZ3KslrXkkcnsg+puG3w1UWudIIOsorW7UXMaBB8CFO97nsG8bfJPXnFp2mtrz4lNk+s8ixwAHlwknTu1XBAuEQPFHI0hCt1ieR3SWtV59rT5IQMIlkta3TkIKZLdlGzMwVXtCMEOwaJq9qOCEUdwQiguYpJFJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSk6ZIJKXSSSSUpJJMkpdMkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUnTJJKXTJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKf/9LRAUkydTMSpSBTJJKc7rAPptd4LCsMuK6LqbN2MSfzVzztdvmgop6XVejtLJf4pUWmu2NoPx7IdNjq2ugAnsSJIUGufv3d0b1W1u3RBudp7pmFYc/0/paExHmFTc5we1x76H5q40B4APbhIIknO5oa4fvAqt1Jm60kN7budSEcvhrJ4n8ijlbDFkfQlrvNpSW9Q49zJaChVQHcq6GA7o1aqLxtdPcoFlDeZY1ts9uy6LAy2urFVurTwVyTZNgJW906sZBaxroPc/BHcLTo6Gf0pgAsr4OuirdNo9PNuPGi32Vk4e13uI0VQYxpscXfScAgP4pCQqBKlKgT2RXMSVEpFR3JqSpwQnBTJUSUkIXBAc3wVgoT05TVeEB4Vl6rvQU1nhV3hWXqu4JhC4ISFBEKG5AqYpJ0yCVJJ0ySVJk6YpKUnTJSktXlSlRSRUz3JwUOU6Sm7iOi0eav5NYc2VlUOixvxW1cP0MjwThsUFqY7DJHZScQJHgmx3mCEO0mSSnLOrUmDY6JmUXADGuL4mNEHeRU5w0Vzp9Xq0OPBTBqvJoN1zjbAbIUhSSXEmAOEq2htjGdyJ57BWbNj2tbyD3GkJ4FUwylZcnPa31GVjnuUR7dlQA78IbxvzXRqGCFauawVjdA0kEopkapzGXfpXByu44Dml3bss62p9Za+QRZMOaZWnS3ZQ0O76kIKNVoyrBaZADvGVdyXTQGnQGJjwUa6Q4S1w10IKfLO0NbyG8hJDVNc/Q48O6rXAzPgrJc06t9vkqtjjuI8U5DXuMho8AgFEu5HwQlHLdlGy6i/hOE72aILg038oTuUawaoJ5TV4Ypk6SSlkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklLpJk6SlJkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJMkkpdJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSU//09FOkpASpmJil3ShOkhHkM9SlzfELm21bmub3YZ/srqmiSuby6vTyHs4kkIJQD04IEku4J8lB2gUGtIJH5wMhHLS4A9u6S06JHnfU091Zx3gtBQGtbs2A6DhPihvuDjDgZb5ohB2bdnurO36TTPyTXW/RBIG5u3X85TY5o41Wd1AWOBI09MyPgktAsoPVdqwCI0KhZWSN3zTtcAA8al3PxVst9SrQRAmAgyNFxMgsB08dVq9LtdW4TpB/Aqtg1Msu9EmCe6uOx20u2sO93l4IjRB10e1pIFIJ4AklUbXl7y6fgqWDnW3Uimwx6ekeI/NVpCqJXBZQPKJCiQilEUMopQigpGSVElJ3KE4lJS5chPck5yA9ySlPcgPOqdzkJzklMHqu9Ee5BcmlcjKgeVJ3CgSgpRTJJIKXCSjKdBKkxTpkkqTJ1GUkFkkmTpKVKdMlKKEjDDgt5pLsYfBc+06rocbXFHwTo7lEmpj/SLUPKO1jvHxRWAiwpXVb4kEtaZdHMJ1aLL1aVzCcYyZfIn4LX6ZiHb6YOpbqgY9NbmlrvpT9E8Efmrbw2Npdu26NifgUAKVM2EFuHWPaSdwH00KnGtZXucfGB5LasLLmTH96yc0ONv6NxaB7QnFjAc3Dx9973HguKD1K39KahwNF0DceijHAmX7Zc7+UVzVoZfa5zDBkwD3CSrsoqK3vtFZ+gSCtWxvvDfCPwUul4bT+lu0aDHxT5Nn6Uvj2yfuSUvRM6cjX7krbQXDsSEsY7nHzSAZ6hLvojgJKa+0dzoqjzLz4K9b9FzuB2Cz9pLh31koqRWn3/DRDKTjLifFIaqIsqwReyiBqjtEhEJc+5saqq7lX8hpVJwTSvCNMnKZBKkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklLpkkklKSKdMkpSSSSSlJJJQkpUp0ySSlJJJJKYypJo8ku6Sl0kkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJT//1NMcqbQkG6qWimYVo1lNtRQBCdzNNElIq3AGFj9bpixtoH0h+IW01glVupY/q4jv3me4JFLyzjD2vHflElxa7XjUqJZMtbrGo+BUHe066ngwghO0s/N+aciHNdHOiDU4TzDe/wAFYse10Adu6K2my36I7QhWFr6nh3mJ8k9NgewDuiCuHFvIOsorXIos2ONQGnafFaFQc1sj5oGXhGp+9mndFxLmvB3aFBkaZeasgPHLStB3VRI9JseJPKpZlcPlVt0cILgSNnaw80syA52jX6FdI1wIB7Lia3F405C6XpeV6lXpvPvZ+RFDppFNKYlBLBwQnBFJQnFBSB6rPMI9hVW1ySkbnoDnp3uQHOSUAuXoLnJnOUCUCuWcUNSPKiUFMTwhlTKiUlLJk6ZBSk6ZOkVKTJ0kEsSE3nwpKJCSrUCnlRSCSmaZMCnlFDNn0gulxQDiiPBcy3kLpsTTFHwTo7lEmptO8+St4bq/0rX92GPiEOtohzyeVX9QMeHDWDMHgwnhiO7v4nT2hgtaN24SrWLSSbWOESNJ+KfD6hj2459M+m5sfojyJ/c/frRmWsc55jURBSUUNsUtLZG46SVmABrn22He2vg+JVnMPr2enMBv0near7C90NE0VmXR3KStg0svKNOK1jf5x5JPfQrKrfvsBLQ2fBWeqm11u+R6cQwBBwGb72g6iUlo2d8htVFbeJEn4lUb3bztA0Knk3ufZtbrCjslzSRxykoMsSgB4a58aflT24r6bC12p5BHghWOLbd33I3rb3idTCKmplBwYB4qmJAc4dgf/IrRyKtx3jQNCznjbXB/OOnwCCRu1NpOqIApNbJRdo+5MpkQHRErKhalWYCB3SxvA7rPfyr15kKi7lArwiKipFMglSYp0ikpZJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSTpKUkkkkpYpJ0ySlJJJJKWSHKdMkpSdJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJMkkpdJJJJSkkkklP/1dd4Ohb2SYCTqNVOdEhqFOwshpopdkwT6IKYayYTkbmEHgiCmIIPtUmzGqSnkcik1XvrOkEx8Cq5ZrB5H8FtdbphzbhwdHLGIJMjtympRgSYHfsjVtcfai1+nVY0lsjkR3UX2bLztG0Hj5ooTUFlVo9QwDrHmPzUS25rnk1naCNFUtG9sg6jUobXnbA1jWEVpDd3h7C0mfig1ejjNc9/ueeB4KIc2dCmvZvbJ48klDsxNjb5d+CquaWk6J6nmuzafo8K09jXN3DUlArw0WvIMhaOJlem9tg5B1HiFW+yk1m0wGNMHxlRc8HbsaGgDt3P7ySntabW21h7TIKclYHSs/03+m8+134Fb0giQkVMXOQHuRHFV3lJSJ71Usci2OVR7kksHvQHFTeUJDRIYlRMqaQbqmpRwUxCLCYhJTXIKgjEIThCSlkkkkEqSSSSQpJJJBSySdMkliQmU1BJK47JApkolFakbq4fFdLUduKPgucxxutb8V0V3toA8k6PVEkW6KT5quQDCk9w9MBRY7sE9jKZhcCHA7SNZWpjZ5tZO3a46T2/4xZhY6xwpaNXavI/dWlXSGtDRAA5KaSV1Cm2KyavM6krFz+penX9nxXSdRY7/qlYyMtuQH4tTi1oGtjfH91c9ax7HOHO3SQnLDqaS77bWklwhvYrRwGbGOsP5o5WRW50cSSt4tOP08b9HWdvJJBRU12GbAeUV4c5sl3z8USi5rq9jGwIglRcWh0H6AStCJjQ98OdA7SiMbtc4RoO6h6fq2foxAPAlScTVX6R5Jk+KKET7STB4g6KnkD3NZ+6IMeP0nIrTvunhtYJP/fG/wCeqr3u3mee6BXxGrJohFBCr7ikXGE217G7lQYk7VSaNE3qkIbZhVHDVXrhoqT+UCvCEpk5TIJUkkkkpZJOmSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKTJ0ySl0kkklKSSSSUpJJMkpSQSSSUukkkkpSSSSSn//1tgKQHcqDOJOhPKkY7FTMK+8Tyn3yqxpM6GAjBpHdJSi8g/FTknhQI+9O2eySkObji2lzD3GnxXL2Ma0QD7uHDzC6qxwGndc/wBSpDLt4+i/X5odUtJsuEd2/kUnOa5g/eHdR1EQNDykPpQeElJGQIPiguG1/kUR8tMAy3sk8eoNOUlIWEVvg8HhX6XB4g/NUHAEbXfSCeq1wdHfwStBCTKok6aEIuHkNaAHtDoEEFHG22vTnuqN1D2mQNfEIqZ5ljXP3NbsYfzVXB2xA0RmtD27XfSQnNLDCBSzktIc3hbfTs8PHpvP9UlZeJQbP0jgfQafeQjZGjzZSNtQMCO0I9FO68qvY7RV8TMFrQ1x93Y+KLZwgprWFVXlWHmCqz0lInKMKZCZArgVtqmAmCkE1LEjRDcEYoTkiq0LghvCK4d0J5SUjShJJBKk6SZJS6ZJP2SQskkkgpZRKkmISSxSSSSUW706vfcCey1Mqz3Bo4CrdMZtrLynteS8nx4T47eaw7sLHhTx63bw77kP0XucAeXLcwcRtbBY8QewP/VpxOiEuPjtoYXO1tfq5ZefnDa6mp3u/OKJ1HqQbupqPuPL/BYjWvJ178EpAd1pLYwryyyZ45HirlrhlWyGBoOmndVaqNYj3eS3cHB2t3O0J4RWktfGwqccCyxskagIOcbMl47DhoWxkY+4Ctp906ob8evGZ6lupA0HihE2rYtPGpbVVLzHinllhPtPpjv4KVVf2olzva2fa3sp2DjHYIaPpOHdOC0qxxS0PsAgN+4qvbuJdYeXax4KwSwbam/Qbq75KDmBwngP5Pg0JpOtL4x0tokCugvdoXDefgPZS3+3Ys9uv8Vaz3kEsiN0Hb4Mb/MMVdg0SK4K2pRwpkgBDDvdqgpTmpNB7JyfFOw6IUuBQXjRUXDVaF7hEKg/lNK4IHJlJ3KiguUkkkkpSZOmSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkk2qXISUukkkkpSZOkkpZOkkkpSSSSSloTpvgkSkpSU+KYc+KUg8pKXSTSnCSlJJJJKUlKSXdJS6SZJJT//19hJJJTMKtUp1hNMJb290lMkxUDYAhm0Skpg8aoGVj+tSRGo1CMXAnVSDgBpqgp5vY4EtOijsMR3CvZ9QZbvbw5V2tJ9w5HZJIDB2rIIiFLHs9OwGJHEcqdYD9I55KTbHYt+5oDtI1Hj+e1Kkg0dGWZjsLRY3R3cFUwAWkt0d2K1Gn1R79SePiql+K+p29olp5ATAa0ZJwPzD/CYUXQIET3CuANsGujvBURt+mBq3wQhlWbwY1T2FsWsFdgKKzHa/V/0O5HKr3ZAsEz7hyFYxbPVbtdoeAfFG1I7XvqBrrMV+HigsJI2zoVduxyFVNTgJ+9BcAsJrfLfo+C0ashr2wT81QJLhroey0en9Nssabbv0VUSN3t3f8WihhYJVZwR4O8sGonRQtre0ajRIhDXKipFDJlNXMp7pbkOUpTVyTdKg5yjKG5ySl3OQHGSpFyiUFLJk6bVJK6SSSClJJJIoUkmlIoKUmKdQPwSUoqVbS54aO6itDAoGtjvkiBam6P0VIaOUIySI5KLtdbZDRMK7TTTj+6z3WHt4KSmMmkuFiBo9a3TzKnk51Zaa6xI4LlSyci2+GTDOwHCauiWwEaWmTWfiC18gx4SimhxDQ4Rt0Ed1YtLGs2kcIO99lra65d+AhJbbpdNwgG7yJ7A/wDkVreg1zw1nP53kFQoysstewsDQAPTazXj27VrdPx3Us3WGbLNXBI7JGpaNtrKrjS1pstdrAH/AH9StxXOrJt5doAOy2PTYTujXxTOa2JPbumAxGwXGBrdwzi6CioaD6TvBVMuxrHehTyPpO8Ar2flDGrLaPp2HTz/AHrP6iwiTJGsnUuP5xT1gCev9I4Vt4HJ8kZ4aefoMbud/Ub/ADbP+uIVDHGWjSfpFVs+91TTQDq8y7+oPobk3qybudkWOuudadNx0HgPzWqIMJEyn26aJKYEpBTDZUg0JKYbUhoEQhOGylolqW6qk/laNogFUHjVNK8ICoqTlFNXKSSSSUskkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSZOkkpZJJOkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkmnSUlLpk6blJSiE2ikmKSmMfcnCQP3J0lLa9uEk5/BJJSiD2S4SSSUpOkkkpSSSSSn//Q1S7wUC4jUqEuA1US6e6mYWfqShveo71EuBQUvuKgX66pi4BBe8pBTN74GiVdzpgcoItDtExfs4RU276fVr2nXTnzWUxrmP2xrMEK/Tkufoo5NWvqDn86P+qQSNCidWWxY0afnJrKA9m8azyEfHds9jtWORBV6T5OtbuEws4om682tjENdsd8loNDXCHD2n8CgvY0ukDXtCcPMhv535UGQFzsrDdTYXsOnMeIVN1bbGywwTyF0L2iPTsGp/BYmZh247zZXwjfdinjPzDZznMLTCnW67806N1VhoZczwcFXeLK3eE6IhhLep6g8+20cd1brdVaCGkSVjV2BsyOUUFzXB9Zg+Seh6bp3R6LmuttdIadGf8AkkTqefXa1lLBtbXoW/8AkVlYue5zCCS13BjgpB24zyUatFsXSXB3EH2rWx7KMisV3AB/j4qi6sFiVMhku5mAUei29bS5XRnAF9JkHgLFsqsrcQ9paQukGW+gAAyO88KbnYmUNtjQ1yaQVwkHlFHctzK6IdXUmR4LJuw8iow5p+SYYnovBQEqJTlRKFLkZTJyEySlkkkkEqSSSSUpJMnSQpJJMlSl1H8ZR6sa+4xWwuPwWnR9X8l/utIrHfxRECiw5FFTrXgASuhxsKxzA0Da3u4o9NOBhCGkWP7od/UHu9o9jfAKWMaWSkmvLMRgbSBuPLlVF7XAg+4u5J5QrbjZ7WmSi0MawQ4bnHgpwjbGWbKoaN30RwO8Kbrmfm6BRte8exsFx5PggfZ2bw1ziXfuhNOiE1LG5FrWxO4w1bQxaGPLK28aF/8A1TlUwMRpm1h2Nb7d3n/IV9rbGsLWM9zx+jE6kn/DXf8ABJJbeFimsb389h5K4GmdD8Sh49RrrAc7c7uiPsaxpLjAHdRE2e7LEADX0siQAs3MzmMYXu0rbo0d7HfyVOzMrLXF/trb3PLv6jFzmdkvyLZiANGN7MH7zv8AhE4RrdaZGWg0ijych9thc7RzuY7D82tiZkuBgcahN6X6MElaWBSyoBzxuufqxn7rR/hLk7TzW1rSIluHjetaSXDUjzP5q5y++y+51zz7nmT5fyVd6tnuyLPRa6a6yZI4c/8AeWaEwlkCUEooQQis11RCErWp9oTkwEp0RUj7qX5qYDVO7hBLVvdCouMq3eVScmFeETioqTuVFBcpJJJJSkySSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKWSTqJSUukl2SSUumSlMSUlLz4JuQl21SEykpdJJOkpbtokkU6SlkudUkklKISCSXdJS6SZJJSu6dMnSUpJJJJT/AP/RMbj2US/wVfeUtymYUxdKaSUMOCkDKSl0xEhMXIZcAgphEOTvghCe7VOx0iEUpqgJ5VgFkETyqUEKTXA6E6pIZsdB9I/2Sr9D2ub6T9fArOsY52o5HdFx7C/2u0d+VMIZoSdFjAwFju/0XIbseDI+Km17nN2WduCnqdB2PP8AVd/5JNPgzxPSQalhLXan3HlErc25mx+oPBVi/HY/yI7Ki4urd7RH8U0G9F9dmlndOsqPqV8eSpF4sbtfo5dGyzfXB1BWfmdN3AvqTgehYJ4usf8AFcS1pBjw7qDHOYefij2ssqO1447oOhUga7dqe5o316juCtDGtZY3cNHeCxmPLJaDoUap7mO3NTgxu0ySdp57JnUsaXOtLgAPaG/vfmqNN4cBuEFW90t19zUfNDSpu2+1+rO6LDmndUZaVYGNVYJr0PgUH7Lk0uLg0ub3hGx5IosmZTmP2yR5K43IredtjQ7xIWaSXOBcwsd4olWLcXGzgFAgeSQT0bV3TsG/6EByz7vq/YJNTpU3m5lmkkeKuUZj+DLY8UTDQHdcJd9HAt6Pms/NlVXYmS3msrumWb26wSnDGv5YCmGIXcfi+fmqxvLSPkm2u8Cu+fRjfn18+SYYOE78wfchwjxSJ+TwW13gUwY8mA0krvjgYUfQATN6fiD6LWgoiEepKuM9A8N9mvP+DP3I9PTcq0xthdwMShrZJCcHDqBduCPDAfvSVxHyeao+rj3QXn5LWxugY1er27iPFWmZNmQ4igbWD87/AMipX12NbraS89k7w0gsMx4lsMoxqGaBrVkdUzKLAGMdJHIHCbJpfXXNlhLjwCf++rHd9I+aQiLQZWKDG1hJBHdEcxzmCTICK+v027SJcRMpqoIMiU61rGhmzUiSeAiPeGDUw7kIdlza+NSg2Dc4S+ZTSeykgNjnRwT3RPTe0gn6f4qx03Dsysgsa47GCXvOu3+Sz+WukqxKKCNjNzz+cdXf5yYSmi0cDDu2B1xO0D9HXP8A0nrYaGt8JPJQ3kVt3OIa1o08EKi0vdIbtb2J5hA2QnZuzAlUcqyqsb7z7R9Bg7n+qlmZ9dAge6w/RasV77LrC+w7nn7m/wBVKMTuqRvRfIyH5D9Rt7NaOGj+V/LQbaW116ak8nuFYqqOsDjj4oZqDQb8kEtmK6vzrHf+k04x7pB7IMags/TWjQmKKv8ASH/SP/4NN1bM+z0nHY6cm3W547N/0TE+TlnEYci0g3vEVVj83+r/AMFWuefY+x5e87nO1JTCVwDFTaFFEEQmhcspsdBUU4TkNoQ4J01aKW90UIiEzzopd0OzQIJaNx1VVwVm3lVnpjIhdymTlMglSSSZJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKTJ0xSUtz5Jcpkh4JKXH4pdkuE6SlESmjzUkklMdqdOkkpSSSSSlJJJiYSUumSEpJKVolPyTpikpU/ckUw480teUlLjTROkkkpSSSSSn/9KsXTxymDihhyI0gqZhZB0qY7+SG4aJgSElJYlR2hIOPHZOgpG9ktQhLVYLggP8UkpW+4KBaZjumZdAUwQ6SipmwOHOoQrgWODmlTD9IJjwTANeYcUCoaFt42W17QHchXfTkSNQsRzTW72laOJk7mhpMFMZxLQNxnuG06kfehW1SNUxL2mQdVNtjT9LvygQ2IT2BajQ5rtPGCr7ANheHCBo4JvRa5pdHPdU7a3l3tMHw8Ua01Y56HQs8vEqyGaRPisK3BfUSY8gtmiwh21/CM+pto1EhSAU15kE7cLy+wgR3VnFZGpbu8FpPwGu1aNfBUn/AGik7Q35pxFMBSkhrod7QeFKvKsrdtOo/Aqu+7e0F+ruI81J9NlAaZnd2SQ61V7PMFWTkk6h0LErvbEO0KsNc7bpqOyOyrb7nNcQTCsm1myAVgPuuMgBQY+9swSfJKgSCeieJ3PomTBB7qvdkCt0FuniFRrzXj6YV6i7GtrduMO4EqSRBFndQ7M6c6jg6EK9V1LGrbAOvdc3aGMeY4lJrmSQ50aSNEygtOj1lefjWt+kD8UX7VQ384LjnWXskGPaBEc6qbrnsrmdUDEIerdm0DuEC2/GsbtYQHnjVc19pcaWGZM+5Cfa8PBBIE6JCIU7mRi3kg7yW+EodVLWGT+Kqfa7mMB3O1E690h1QkhlgGvdHVTrtyywBjQBPdM7IFc2PMwsE5M2F0mB2CJbf6lIjkcobKZ35Fl9pLjHghBjnzAlw5+CAwPLoaNxPZauPj1VkOy3hgAk69kbSjxsa2wSeBpqo5hDJZX9LunzetNd+gwWbW8Gw8n+oqGPuL/cdzndz4oH+UVIXB7ueVaxseRuM68LXx+m15FM1+54/P4YP6v+kWhg9ILTutMAcRymHTfRO+yXpND6MfYWhrnGYHI/l3vWmxgaPM6lJrWsAa3QKpk9RoolpMv7MGpTNZHRkFR3ZXsY477T7Wagdll5PUy6a8YANGm/t/ZVXLyrMgl1p2s7Vjv/AF0Au0BMNHYKeOPTVjJ1ZDu9xknlxU6nndPgq4cXuDex4C0KcZ/0Yl8THYD/AIRPOm6gGTXjfLWmx7voVN7n+X/waoZ2U2hzrb3iy3gAfRB/0NP9T/CKeVn1YVT21ul1n0rB9Kz/AIOj/R0LmLsh979z/gB2AUE5L4x6srbrL7DZYZc78B+61MAht0RAVGyFlCmAotUkQtKik0SUikDBSKm3X2RHOkKuxyLEpylBQeNESCFLYSmkpAc21mhVKzTVaeSwt5WXcU1eEBSSSQSpMUikElKSSSSUpMnSSUsnSSSUsl5JaJSkpXITR2TnwTQkpQSPn9yZJJS8fenHCSdJSkkkklKSSSSUpMnSSUpJMnSUpJJJJSkx/KnSSUsR4Jo4UkySl0kySSl0kkklP//TzgQpBwQRp30TzCmYmyHGEpQmOPCIkpkCn3fJQlOElMm7XOhxjzUHjsn4Kg4oKRObB0TsJHdM5QboklsE7uERrRtk8quywNJ7yilwLdDykhQIPdKXNdLUFGrhwhNIZIFu05LXQ1xie6OTtOolZbmFpkKxVkOgMd7m/k/qprMCG9XkH4DwRH7bAI5QjTW9ofU7QD3N7hRYI5MeBUkT0IWyojdd9Go/e8VA2muBwFdrc14IPyKDfjl30dfEKSIa82db6rW+fZSOOywQ4T5rObXZU6WnXwKvUXvgAtk906cQBoxjyaGR0dwO+vkGVm5f2jfNg1HgurblVkw4bfioXY2Pc3UD4qOyoh5L1J+kPmjMyn1tgajstG/pbPzD8lQycS1gaA36PPxTkL15YaSXjnurlRpt1adT2WQ/1AIcOEq7djHN7nuEvPRDqZDK2c91RO4POw/cmGXYajW8CwdifpN/tIQeWOgJdN1Mi5zpnkIjbnQBAEaFRFbrDDeUVlFgOomOySm9TQHs3nUQs/JP6QsnQIrcq6t5r2ktIiONUDIpc127kO1SPmpgCA2ZUi9rmt8ufNCc151DSoySACI8ShZTTbNz3gAuO0cBDaWvkOcWx9H4qHqtY6GatHinrsa5ryWxHPglalei7sZW30fpRtIffIq8DyVY6dR06mkWPe02ESS48f1UZ/WMOqtzWPDyew0CWvQFTXz8jGxbfRw2AuGhdHtCwnOtutPrOk+HKLl5NmQ+R7W+SGynSfFEKbRdQ2hjWVzYOQO/9Z6uYHTzY71r4FY1LRx/VVGm70yA5u4DhW35uZc3Yz9HX4N5/wA5IRN6It6H7diUsaNwYOGtHYKvd9YGNltLfUd+CwxQXe55+MqxXWJ9gnzTvbHVVlLZmZ+T7rbDW3s1uiGzk7BJ7uKk5ob9LXyQi8v77WDwTwBsFMw4NM/Td49kzwSQY3a6JO2hrdpIBGvx/kp27ize7Rg4b+c7+UjtqVBsUWUUGRD7iNDy2tV8/qwrq2a6/m/n2n9+93+iVLMzmUCK9bjy3s3+ssV732PL3nc48lV5zZYxZXXWXvNlhkn7h/VUAmJ7JAKJkZkiICdvCiBKKAkos2qSi0FOU4LFyo90ipsElC1JqmyEYJVtgIhCKlNbJhW2VaIFLZK1a6xtTJFfFw+oVw1c/cdV1PUmwwrlbvpFBciTJ00JKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJk6adElKMJoSCeO6SlJ0ySSl0kkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJT//UyE8lRlKSpWNKDBRw5rgI0MaqpJlEY5K0JxCkHADzQxqFAyEVJS5CLilu0hQLtI8ElMHGVEyUidU6aliCiMftKGZ7d0wcZ14SU2iQ4SFFp2meyatw4Kmds+SKk7HtcE72CJHZVgS1WGWSNU0xZIyXpyHMd4EK4+9tuoMGNQqJrDlEF1Zg6hOgVS1b1eU+h8jWfzTqFq1ZmFkNDXt9N/7zTwsWt1VvteY8D/5JTdRZW4SRsP0XBWKgd9Jd2E27TsIPEsc23x7OQ247q9SD8DyqFN91ThtcSAtOrqIs0eZPg5RE9LtQaziCYcNfBQJbWSQ4t8p0R8h1Z9wHu8Oyp2W0uO0mD4dkIjX+CizL+/Mpy5nBH36oQp3fRdz4KbW2N0I3KSx/vsddUT8ai0agT5Knd0sT7CtIDcYiD5IL97dQjopx34FzO0oNlNjXkxoFuHJ2/SCkHUWeCBj1Vo42O5jLQ7UJrnFjy+t+q2Di4xniB3QX9PoOodyhSLcgW3fSDikcu0wHGVpHprI+km/ZbexSopawzj6RrLAfNAN8/mBaH7LjWU46X5pUUaOa4tsPtrDYHIS9B3A4dytevpgaCCZlSGExsbncICKrc4bXNDXj6IgR5KIonUCVrjHxx8UVrKmj2tlOpTlsrcWFu06GQUZmK+I4V/3DgABCdY1ur3BOEUMK8djedUb0ydGja3xQWZDCTsknxRItdEnTzRIrwTRXLamfSO4+CQscRDRA8AmFRLvdr5IgNVc7jMfmhOIPmgLMpssMASfwSf6bDt0scPzW8SnfkWWtLRFdY/NHdV8iynFYDY4NfGjBrY7/ANJofLrLRcNV3AavsIBGu380BZuV1FxJZSZ7bv8A0mq+RmW3mD7WDho/7+q4b3VeeUnQMsYAali6TzyVFScSVGFEvWThJSakpdqMxCEFFaeySCzCSQTynLGKsUNkoAGquUs0SSna2OEzhqiAaKHdJIbOKyStVrYYqOIASr7ztYoiWQOF1h8Vlco8+5b/AFq3XaFgHUpBTFJJJFSkydJJSySdMkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlk6SSSlk6SSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSn//VxU+4Ic908FSMbOVJp1TbZCcNKSmy0mFFxlSD2+kB3CGXSUbQxcVAklTc38FDRJK3mmUnIeoSUuUnf7k25SBB8wENFBTUVsnUocgnT7k4PghaqSkJBxah7in3j5o2pO22FJzg4IA1InRTkNKMRqkmwsQ5pkaKzRkvHtcdPDsgB4KlARkeyA32lpEtO13h2Tk6+7Q+Kob3N4RG5R4dwgNVENv1LWjT3tHdBL63nUQVEPkyx0HyUhcXH9IwE8SNCpYR0WSZM2tOjoPgr1biQJf8FRb6MEuAMduCibm2Ma1ksjxCcQVrZdU7lp1SO+PeJ80JvqVieUavIc6QWnRN1TojPpAe5shCLMY6iQrf6M6tMeRUbGsgQBPcIcRvqnhFXbX9NgbDXiD2KhZWXGQQPgVOwgabY+Cj7Y4KeFlMPTsHBlSJO3aRx3UxtaN/0T2lQIYTofilZKGLAT9InyRIfOh081H06+N34pGmufpEj4o8RVTdbtDfc4Sou+zyATr2VUV19gSpioD83VNTTJ91TDtDZPkmbc4n6BATitx4CL6NoGsgJKaZZk3O2zsZ28VFuCyZc4vjstGjF3vJJDQOSTCtsxsVv0nmw+DBp/np3FXU/wCCFanZzGNYwfo2hp+8ohFjW7iDHiVoPtx6tK2NrcdAT73rMyeoV1lwuf7xo2df/AkeIduHxl86KPmyIcRJ0HYqLq666y+witnd7tP+26/pvWVd1u0GKWjd++/3f5jFn233Xu33PL3HuSmHLWxZBjvdv5HVWtBZiCP+Fd9L/rdf5izHF73bnkuceSTqoggKW4RooJTlLcsgiBssdEetzNmokqsdU4JATQki0hZJLuxQyIMKyx7Gt11Vd53OnslWih5MUuU5hTayUlKYJRtsIY0KJulIILIBMUkgJKetS1skq7W3TVCpYjnQQkhdxHCikBJTt+kEDsuG7o4jSFayHbayo4rfYFX6lbsqPwUTI8n1K3fcfJZ6Ne/dYT4lBRUskklCSlJJ0ySlJJJJKUmhOkkpZKE6ZJSkk6ZJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSTpKWSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkkkklKSSSSU//WwgimIlBThx4KeCsISB0KfqeSFMnz7qfA80UL707T9yhypmWpKZl4GhQXEJOcoGe6RVTKZKUEhRHIVtu2NUhqpqlqdsKTonRMAgUhk0CU5b4JlJp0hBQYqJRdoUHJJWBKeUMkpw7TVG1UylGa/RBGqckToja1sep2UTtI8Cgn4paqWBFISiRwUQWvHOvxQWulT3eOqehsC9hbBG3zCtUZVlTga3g+R/8AMlmFw7BNuEoWfPzVT0zOp72/pqGO8xoitswXgnY+vxI1XMCxw4cQptzLWgjdIPKFDtX91VF6MU4Lvo3x5OCRxGu+hcw/BwWDXmkmC2UX7XX3YQUuHsSt17OqenZBMiHDyIKcYOS3TZMLMGayIBICI3L8LCPmUaPf8EfRuuwcp0B1ZIHATfs+3vUQgDPtnS5w+LlYGVYWScsf50FLX+qqkR6feTAqMIjemZRI/RmB8kCzMjU5nyDigHqNIcD61jwO0nVO18P8VHD4F1G9LvHIDfiVI4JaJddW2POVl3dZxnkEVnRAd1ukD2YwJ8XOTNepAXcPYOw1tDTByR/YbJRfRrcJDbbp4/NH9pc+/r+VH6JtdX9Vsn/pqnb1TPuEWXvI8Ado/wCggZDukQL0Vvp0O3WvZTAmHOBd/mrNyOss4pJf5/RasNxkyTJTAgDVNOTsuEGzfn5Nk+7aD2GioucSSTqT3KdzlFMlIndeAAop95TQlBTVLd5ThKEklMm8qR8FHjhPuSUyTAjgJmzKcJKUQpCUwRGjukpiEQAJg1TSC0lUKdbZcmAlWaWdwnLU9bICm7UpwICdFLEDRSqbL4SlHxmy+SmSK6IdKobWLC65kQwtnnRbVj9tZK47quR6t5A4CYvc108qKmVFFSySeCkQkpZJJJJSoTJ0oSUpMnSSUsknTJKUkkkkpZJOkkpZJJJJSkkkklKSSTpKUmTpJKUmTpJKWSSSSUpJJOkpZJOmSUpJJJJSkkkySlR96SUpJKf/18KUxUJ15Tgkpy1eVOShjXhTGqSmYKkXSEM6aJ+0+KKKXI+9IBMHaqSSFOaGlL1DCY6qJBSKguDLkQIY8+VNBdozBHCeFGdUtySlSQmcQUxKYnVJS4buUXNhSBgqLpKSl2uKYuJ1KfbCRGiSmIJlSkp2t1MKe3T4Ii0FiI7pw4/FQPKQBTuIhCTfHZIEcqBkJJ3EhRSlOJcJUTzCVhSRhI1H3pGx3dQBSTrUz9Vx+Cf1HRoUIlQL4Q4gqmyLT3KY2KuLNUznzwlxqpLMqJdCFv8ANRLiU0zKQEpeDwoyoppCaZHqmmRTF2qgXHhMm2lkTKYpkpSUopCUxUm6JKZMidUnamAm5KnsMSkpFqna2UiiVlvdJRYEQYSGqd3OiQBlJSh+VOOEhPdOAkpcIo81FoRWiUkFTQpc/BJxhSa3RHZBZ1VyrtdcIWOyIV9jEUI9qZzIEowbqoWvABQtIDVEkwFoY7YEqjTq6VoshrJTF4avU8n06SAdVyD3FziT3Wv1jJ3P2grGSCVtU8JJJKVpCYp0klMUykRqmSUskkkkpSSSdJSySSSSlkkkklKSSSSUpNCdJJSkkkklKTJJJKUknhJJSkkkklKSSSSUpJJJJSkySSSlJJJJKUkkkkpSSSSSn//Q5wR4qR50WOknIdkQphYaSSnbUhPZYSSSHd1lTEwufSRG6uj0OndI7exXPJIFHR3nKQXPpJJeh1lJc8kkp6BMdvzWAkgp39Z0CUnwWAkip6ASnXPJJIL0es+3lSl/guaSRCHoe6k36S5xJIKensidUM7VziSKnpW/Q0VZ27d5rDSSU7ZL44Umz3WEkl9qncKG5Y6SBXB10yyUkAp1kh5rJSSU6ySyUklOqeUllJJKdVNostJJTqKQWSkkp2hEoj/orBSS6FBdZLuslJJLsjbKlosRJJTthSbGqwkklPQCEVvC5pJELS9KYlHr2zquTSRQ9zUG9irjeF50kgVPob+FnZJtnjTxXGpJFcHt8WFZyDYKjsElefpJi91co2G47xB8FXVJJJTdSVJJJTdSVJJJTc1jRMPiqiSSm2kqiSSm2kqiSSm2mVVJJTaSVVJJTZSVZJJTZSVZJJTZSVZJJTZSVZJJTZSVZJJTZSVZJJTZSVZJJTZSVZJJTYSVdJJTYKSrpJKbCSrpJKTpICSSn//Z


----------



## odds2ends (Nov 2, 2013)

Opps that didn't work. The picture that is.


----------



## odds2ends (Nov 2, 2013)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## odds2ends (Nov 2, 2013)

sorry...it only gives me an option of URL and before it let me get one from my computer.  Finally got it to work.


----------



## MNJars (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks nice.  There would have been a glass lid that screwed into the inside of the mouth.  It would have threaded into those "tabs".


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 3, 2013)

It might be a Red Book 2750 or close to it and if you paid less than $1000 or so for the marbles that you should do well or at least break even if the marbles are worthless.[]I'm going to guess you did OK.


----------



## dw3000 (Nov 3, 2013)

odds2ends said:
			
		

> _We wanted to add that it looks like the top of this bottle was stuck on after the bottle body was made? It has two tabs on the inside of the opening that we assume would of helped hold down a stopper or top of some sort. Does that make any sense?? We will try and post some pictures later today if possible._ _Thanks for the help_ _KD_



You are correct -  the jar was blown in a mold by hand and the lip was applied afterwards.  The chip on the inside of the lip will hurt the value a bit.  Can you post a picture of the base?


----------



## odds2ends (Nov 3, 2013)

Must be a typo? Wasn't there supposed to be a period in that number somewhere from that Red Book thing? Hopefully here is a picture of the base of the bottle.


----------



## MNJars (Nov 3, 2013)

Your jar looks to be Redbook #2750-2 in approximately quart size.  It is listed at "$800 and up" in good condition and with the original closure.  So, there was no typo.  However, I highly doubt you'd get close to that much for it at an auction.  A. Stone & Co's haven't been selling that high even in good condition lately, so don't get TOO excited just yet.  Take a look at past sales on North American Glass's website.  It might be extremely difficult to find the right closure for yours, too, but it's still a desirable jar, no doubt.


----------



## odds2ends (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for the info. We had no idea that, what we thought was a bottle, would be worth more than the marbles we got but had a feeling that it wasn't just a run of the mill piece. But didn't think it would be worth as much as it has a potential to be it seems. Thank you so much again for the information.


----------



## MNJars (Nov 3, 2013)

No problem - how much did you get it for?  Including the marbles.  I love hearing stories about great finds for good value.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 4, 2013)

Quart or pint is what I had trouble with. It looked like 7" H and kind of narrow and almost 2 for the neck so I thought maybe a pint. I just picked a number between all of the Stone jars.There are still things like condition too. The embossing seams a little weak  in places, one lug looks chipped and whatever else or maybe that's just what I see in the pictures, but overall not to bad. As far as how the market has been trending, I have no idea so I'll go along with MNJars on that.Oh, and the 2750-2 doesn't have the D in the city.


----------



## MNJars (Nov 4, 2013)

You're right.  It must be Redbook # 2750-3 in an unlisted size.


----------



## odds2ends (Nov 4, 2013)

It is 7.5" tall, the mouth opening is 1.5". Put water in the jar and then measured it. Up to the shoulder it held about 3.5 cups, a little less. My lovely wife then told me that was wrong, imagine that, and that I should of filled it to the bottom of the applied top. She did that and gained some but did not reach 4 cups which would be a quart. We did that with a liquid measure. Dry measure, if this is a jar, would probably be a quart then. I don't know how they measure these things. Yes, there is a chip on the rim at one of the tabs. We don't know about lettering or embossing. Not as high as another bottle I looked at I guess. Very plainly read though but we don't know these things and that is why we are here.  Thank you for your time on this jar. We really appreciate the information you have shared. Very interesting site. Got a PM from a person that said they would give me $40 but I would have to pay the shipping. We declined the offer. I thank you gentlemen for your up front conversations and estimates.  We paid $45 for this jar with contents at the estate auction and we are still kicking ourselves in the butt for not buying all the books that were sold off in one lot at the end. They had some very wonderful things that went very reasonable at this auction. Thanks again.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 4, 2013)

> Got a PM from a person that said they would give me $40 but I would have to pay the shipping. We declined the offer.


Good call, I wouldn't think about less that $200 myself ($400 if I collected jars, had one but had to have the cash) and I think a good place like Spurgeon might do that or better. Again, condition is a big factor.I'd rather look for the top myself but it may not be worth it.Anyway, quart it is. They really didn't use those terms at the time of making. It is more of what the collectors call them now.


----------



## MNJars (Nov 4, 2013)

Good call on declining the $40 offer.  I know I'd pay more than that, and I don't even collect A. Stone jars.  It is very difficult to assign a value given condition and the missing closure.


----------

